# XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?



## Trefoil80 (10. Mai 2010)

*XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Moin,

ich möchte gern mal eine provokante These in den Raum werfen:

"Ich bin der Meinung, dass XP-User eine Technikbremse für die Spieleentwickler darstellen !"

Einige Spieleentwickler scheuen sich, DX10 oder gar DX11-Support zu implementieren, da man ja die XP-User bloß nicht vergraulen möchte und die Programmierung von mehr als einem Renderpfad zu teuer und zeitaufwändig sei (siehe PCGH 6/2010 "Interview mit Blur-Entwickler").
Dementsprechend mäßig sieht die Grafik bei Blur dann auch aus...

Es bringt mich irgendwie auf die Palme, dass einige "Zocker" so an ihrem XP hängen ! Die Kosten können nicht das Argument sein ! Wer keine 80 EUR für Windows 7 ausgeben möchte, findet im Internet OEM-Versionen von Vista Business 64-bit für ca. 30 EUR (Vista ist spätestens seit dem SP2/SP3 nicht viel schlechter als Windows 7 !).

XP ist 9 Jahre alt und gehört in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Wer ernsthaft zocken will, sollte mindestens Vista einsetzen !

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn bei kommenden Blockbuster-Titeln wie Crysis 2 auf der Verpackung steht "benötigt Windows Vista/7".

So bringt man den technischen Fortschritt voran !

Das ist mein Standpunkt. Wie seht ihr das Ganze ?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich seh das eingentlich genau so wie du...

Kenn da selber ein paar Kandidaten die sich davor scheuen auf 7 umzusteigen, wie die Katze vor dem Wasser...


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wenn es nur darum ginge, XP-User nicht als Absatzmarkt zu verlieren, könnten die Hersteller auf OpenGL4.0 wechseln. Das hat alle Features, die D3D11 auch bietet und läuft auch ohne Windows 6.x. Ich denke, das Problem ist eher, dass viele Programmierer sich an das alte DirectX gewöhnt haben und nichts anderes mehr können. Die Änderungen zwischen D3D9 und D3D10 waren ja jetzt nicht gerade Marginalien. XP-User dienen da wohl eher als Ausrede. (Für Konsolen muss eh ein zweiter Renderpfad gebaut werden…)


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wir sollten zusehen, dass die Spieleentwickler diese Ausrede nicht mehr vorschieben können 

Wenn fast keiner der Spieler XP nutzen würde, dann wäre das hinfällig und wir hätten bessere Grafik !


----------



## belle (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Da bin ich voll eurer Meinung, ganz davon abgesehen, dass Windows NT6.x auch seine Vorteile hat.
Z.B. das verbesserte Multithreading, die gute integrierte Backup Funktion und die bessere Menüführung (wenn man seit knapp 10 Jahren XP benutzt ist klar, dass man sich umstellen muss). Und Leute, die finden dass 1GB RAM - Auslastung allein durchs Betriebssystem viel sind, leben noch im Gestern.
Spätestens seit Win7 und Dx11 mit den ComputeShadern kann man "Dx9 ist eh viel schneller" auch nicht mehr zwingend als Ausrede bringen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich sehe das ähnlich. Allerdings ist nicht (nur) XP dafür verantwortlich, sonder hauptsächlich das Crossplattform entwickeln bzw (billige) Portieren von der Konsole auf den PC.

Da die Konsolen nur DX9 beherrschen, haben wir mit dem PC meistens das nachsehen, weil die meisten Publisher mittlerweile die Konsolen als Hauptmarkt sehen 

Mehr als höher auflösende Texturen (wenn überhaupt) bekommen wir doch meistens nicht zu sehen.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ganz ehrlich?! Ich sehe das nicht so. Zum einen gibt es mehr als nur DirectX.. Und zum anderen sehe ich die Konsolen mehr als Bremse.

Ich meine, wenn die Studios mehr auf offene Standards wert legen würden, könnten auch wesentlich mehr Plattformen erreicht werden. Linux/Unix, Appel, und und und. OpenGL ist auch in der Lage moderne Hardware an zu steuern bzw. voll aus zu lasten. Und das auch zum Teil effizienter, als es DX.. schafft.

Dann zu den Konsolen: Die bremsen am meisten. Denn viele Spiele, die für selbige kommen, werden in letzter zeit nur noch 1 zu 1 für den PC übernommen. Das XBox und PS3 nicht mehr mit einem moderen PC mithalten kann, ist mittlerweile wohl auch dem letzten nicht versierten User/Konsumer bekannt(Sollten man zu mindeste annehmen).

Meine Sicht ist also: *Es ist nicht XP! Es ist die Uneinsichtigkeit der Entwickler!*


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich würde sagen:

Die Verwendung von XP unterstützt die Trägheit/Uneinsichtigkeit der Entwickler !

Wenn alle ein DX10/11-OS verwenden würden, dann kommen Fragen an die Spieleentwickler wie "Hä ? Nur DX9 ? Wollt ihr mich verar*** ?!"


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

nicht alle Win7 System unterstützen DX11 weil oft ältere HW drin ist, 
die  Technikbremse sind die Hersteller selber in dem die es versäumt haben in Neue Ganes eine DX9/10/11 Unterstützung einzubauen und das kann man eigentlich heute 2010 bei den Preisen für neue Genes  als selbstverständlich erwarten .


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Hmm, auch wenn die Mehrzahl der Leute keine DX11-Hardware hat, aber eine DX10-Karte doch schon, oder ?!

Ich weiss nicht, was Du mit den Spielepreisen für aktuelle Games hast! Habe Metro 2033 für 29 EUR bei Media Markt (!) gekauft, was ich absolut ok finde !

Einzige aktuelle Ausnahme: MW2 beim Release für 60 EUR ! Das ist zu viel ! Wer aber nicht warten kann, bis es etwas billiger ist, der ist selbst schuld !


----------



## bingo88 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Die meisten Spiele werden heutzutage aber cross-Plattform entwickelt. Und die Konsolen haben noch weniger Power als mancher XP-Rechner. Und da es Geld kostet, noch ne weitere Grafikengine zu implementieren, lassen die meisten das.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Metro hatte einen wirklich fairen Preis.

Aber was Activision Blizzard abzieht ist schon echt mist... 60€ für MW2 und jetzt auch für StarCraft II. Naja, gekauft wird es wohl wie geschnittenes Brot.

Zu DX11: Naja, ist hier halt eine Geldsache. Aber im Moment macht ATI seine Sache sehr gut...
Von daher hoff ich mal das mehr Leute auf DX11 setzen....


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

leider ist  oft was als DX10 Game verkauft wird  nicht immer wirklich besser von der Grafik als ein altes Spiel
manchmal  das nur DX 9 kann,
aber ich sehe das auch so, 
mich ärgert es auch etwas das DX10 oder DX 11 so gut
wie kaum ausgenutzt werden und man von einem schnellen Gamer PC eigentlich wenig hat.
mein I7 920 der pennt richtig ein beim zocken wird gar nicht gefordert ,
ich lege eigentlich auch etwas wert auf gut Grafik im Game , muss leider sagen das meinste ist nicht so prall


kuck dir mal diese 
Grafik  an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-online-gameclient-2010-05-10-08-49-47-73.jpg   erinnert mich an Intel P3 mit NV 4xx GTS
Star Trek Online-Demo: Kostenlose Testversion verfügbar

das soll ein Neues Game sein ? lächerlich 
sieht aus  wie  DX 7.. solche Games z.b. kommen mir nicht auf den PC .


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Sei mir mal nicht böse, aber das ist ein MMORPG...

Und für ein MMORPG hat es keine schlechte Grafik... Da gibts schlimmers...

Außerdem wissen wir nicht auf welchen Einstellungen der Screen gemacht worden ist...


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit Moorhun meinst ?
aber das hier http://www.battlestations.net/  hat einen online Modus und das iss nur dx 9 und dafür 
eine noch akzeptable  Grafik


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit Moorhun meinst ?
> aber das hier http://www.battlestations.net/ hat einen online Modus und das iss nur dx 9 und dafür
> eine noch akzeptable Grafik


 

Wtf? Moorhuhn? 

Battlestations Pacific^^ Ich glaub ich spinn... Schlecht ist es ja nicht, aber auf die Dauer langweilig...


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

du kennst das Game nicht , ich finde es sehr gut zu mal du selber die Spieler Position verändern kannst , 
das hat einen ganze menge Levels, die nicht immer einfach sind ....
so was müsste es für DX 10 geben


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> du kennst das Game nicht , ich finde es sehr gut zu mal du selber die Spieler Position verändern kannst , das hat einen ganze menge Levels


 

Ich hab das Spiel selber.... 

Ich hab auch nicht behauptet das es schlecht ist... Aber mit Star Trek Online kann man es einfach nicht vergleichen... 

Battlestations macht im LAN mächtig Laune...


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

wenn Star Trek Online  eine Zeitgemäße Grafik hätte und  und DX 10 und nicht so eine grobe Grafik wie noch 
aus der Stein Zeit stammt  würde ich ja nichts sagen


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> dafür das es Neu ist und nur DX 9 kann eine Grafik wie DX 7 hat
> und 34 € kostet ist das meiner Meinung ein schrott Spiel,
> es eigentlich eher peinlich wenn man so was auf einem Hi-end PC zockt.. solche Games mit solcher Grafik ist das nicht stand der Technik heute , sondern stand der Technik von Jahr 2000


 

Was bitte ist denn daran peinlich? Es kommt nicht immer auf die Grafik an. Solange das Spiel in der Gruppe spaßt macht, ist die Grafik für mich Nebensache...

C&C Alarmstufe Rot hat auch nicht gerade ne gute Grafik. Dennoch zock ich es gern....


Nochmals zu STO: Ich kenn kein Spiel (außnahme X³) wo der Weltraum so gut aussieht...


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

also nimm es mir nicht übel aber ich würde in ersten Moment denken
mein PC sei kaputt wenn ich so eine  Grafik  sehen würde bei einem 
Neuem Spiel , eckige Köpfe usw...


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> also nimm es mir nicht übel aber ich würde in ersten Moment denken
> mein PC sei kaputt wenn ich so eine Grafik sehen wurde bei einem
> Neuem Spiel , eckige Köpfe usw...


 

Ich nimms dir auch nicht übel...  Wieso auch? Das ist deine Meinung und die vertrittst du...

Wie gesagt: Wir kennen die Grafikeinstellungen nicht. Aber bei einem MMORPG erwarte ich keine Köpfe alá Crysis...


----------



## bingo88 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn Star Trek Online  eine Zeitgemäße Grafik hätte und  und DX 10 und nicht so eine grobe Grafik wie noch
> aus der Stein Zeit stammt  würde ich ja nichts sagen


Das ist grade der Grund, warum heutzutage viele Spiele kaum noch Spaß machen. Wenn man 80% der Ressourcen in die Grafik steckt, dann bleibt halt wenig für das Spiel übrig. Im Spielebereich trifft "Früher war vieles besser" wirklich zu. Beispiel Diablo 2: (Heutzutage) miese Grafik, macht aber, besonders im LAN, noch einen riesen Spaß. Wenn ich mir dann z. B. Crysis ansehe: Gut, es sieht gut aus, aber naja, man hat schnell alles gesehn


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

kuck dir mal StarTrek  der Aufstand an, 
ist von 1999/2000 
und sieht etwa so ähnlich von der Grafik aus.. ups ob das 
 schätze DX 8 oder 7, 
so was ist heute nicht mehr zeit gemäß, 
wenn man es  noch hat ok und als Kult Game gerne zockt   aber bei einem Neuem Game  2010 
erwarte ich klar bessere Grafik und mindestens DX 10


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Find ich ja mal nicht...
Aber gut...

Ich weiß das die Bodenmissionen nicht gerade glorreich sind. Aber das kann ich verschmerzen...

http://i.testfreaks.ch/images/products/600x400/125/star-trek-online.5952893.jpg
http://www.mmo-symposium.com/wp-con...ne-PCScreenshots25483sto_screen_100909_04.jpg


Aber wenn du schon Star Trek als Beispiel bringst, kannste WOW auch in die Tonne kloppen und COD MW2 auch...


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

muss sagen die Graik wird ja immer schlechter 


also wenn du auf so was steht dann lad  dir 
The Babylon Project runter zwar  auch nur DX 9
aber dafür Free  und kostet nix 
und man kann sich noch  Szene-Leves  dazu installieren
und das Spielt lässt sich auf breitbild umstellen


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> also wenn du auf so was steht dann lad dir
> The Babylon Project runter zwar auch nur DX 9
> aber dafür Free und kostet nix
> und man kann sich noch Szene-Leves dazu installieren


 
Nee, danke... Ich hab genug Spiele die ich im Moment noch durchzocken will.... 

btw. mich würd ja mal interessieren was du so zockst?


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

nicht viel weil  
wie hier schon richtig festgestellt wurde ,
ist das meinste von der Grafik nicht so doll und nur DX 9
ich habe daher nur 4 Games auf dem PC.. neue Games 
kaufe ich aus diesem Grund einfach nicht mehr .


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Und die wären?

btw. da fällt mir ein: schon mal Hellgate London angeschaut? Ein DX10-Spiel mit einer Grafik die DX9 sein könnte.... -.-  Trotzdem hats mir gefallen....


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

naja vielleicht sind die Hersteller dieses Games etwas kurzsichtig 
oder hatten ihrem Monitor nicht gepust also bei mir sieht dieses 
StarTrek online grusselig aús  einfach schrecklich.. die Farben sehen aus wie 16 Bit Color 
jedenfalls sämtliche  Screens davon


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> naja vielleicht sind die Hersteller dieses Games etwas kurzsichtig
> oder hatten ihrem Monitor nicht gepust also bei mir sieht dieses
> StarTrek online grusselig aús einfach schrecklich.. jedenfalls sämtliche Screens davon


 
Um diese Diskussion zu einem Ende zu bringen: 

Unter den MMORPG´s ist STO immer noch eines was im Vergleich zur Konkurenz gut aussieht. Wenn ich an WOW denke, bekomm ich Gänsehaut.

Sieht man mal davon ab das es ein MMORPG ist, geb ich dir recht. Dann ist die Grafik nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß. Aber dennoch gibt es einige Spiele die Spaß machen, egal wie die Grafik ist. z.b. Dungeon Keeper II oder Diablo II. 

Du hast aber meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet... 
Was zockst du denn so?


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

aber mal im Erst muss man sich heute 2010 so was noch an tun ? wir oder die meisten hier haben doch gute Neue   Game fähige PCs mit Vista/Win 7 die eine 
weit aus bessere Grafik schnell und gut darstellen können.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> aber mal im Erst muss man sich heute 2010 so was noch an tun ? wir oder die meisten hier haben doch gut Game fähige PCs mit Vista oder Win 7 die eine weit aus bessere Grafik schnell und gut darstellen können


 

Wie meinst du das mit dem antun? In sachen alte Spiele? Es sind halt zeitlose Klassiker. Dazu gehört nun mal Diablo II, StarCraft usw...

Nur weil die Grafik nicht mehr Top ist, machen sie immer noch Spaß...


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

was ich unter einer Zeitgemäßen Grafik verstehe ist  z.b. so was,
 ich meine damit die Details die nahe zu real dargestellt werden


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> was ich unter einer Zeitgemäßen Grafik verstehe ist z.b. so was


 

Dagegen sagt doch keiner was...

Aber jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was Grafik und Spiele angeht. Warum spielen wohl 11 Millionen Menschen WOW? 

Neue Spiele ok, wenn sie gut porgrammiert sind. Aber altes macht genau so spaß... Muss nicht immer DX10 oder DX11 sein... Hauptsache laune macht es....


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

wenn du dir heute so ein PC Game Magazine mit DVD kaufst ist das meiste  auf diesen DVDs leider 
nur für XP/DX 9 zum Beispiel 
dabei haben wir schon eine weile Vista DX 10 
aktuell Win 7  DX 10.1 und DX 11


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Tja, es gibt halt noch nicht soviele DX10 & 11 Budget-Spiele...


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

*Knock* *Knock* Es gibt nicht nur DirectX, also kann man auch mit Windows XP gute Grafik anzeigen. Technikbremse sind also am ehesten die Spieleentwickler, die sich auf D3D9 versteifen. Dass man unabhängig von der Grafikbibliothek entwickeln kann, zeigen ja z.B. Crytec, Valve iD-Software, Epic Games, etc. Aber das braucht halt alles Budget, das kleine Entwickler nicht (mehr) bekommen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Und die großen steigen zu den moderneren Techniken um...

So wird das immer sein...

Denn auch Win XP hat iwann mal ausgedient. Es ist für MS einfach unwirtschaftlich das noch weiter zu supporten.... Außerdem will jeder ein gutes Geschäft machen. Und da wird keine Rücksicht genommen...


----------



## ALDI Nord (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt die grafik recht egal. Wenn ein Spiel gut aussieht ist das ein plus, aber kein kauf Argument.

Was mich an der ganzen Xp keinDx10 nervt sind die Leute die bei Just cause 2 oder shattered Horizon wegen fehlender XP Unterstützung rumheulen.

Sowieso wer hat ein Pc der Hardware mäßig Shattered Horizon darstellen kann, arbeitet aber mit Xp?

Ich hoffe aber das Mac hier die Rettung Ist. Jetzt wo sowohl Bilizzard als auch Valve die Apple-computer versorgen, kann man ja hoffen, dass sich entwickler über Bibliotheken gedanken machen, die auf beiden laufen.


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> *Knock* *Knock* Es gibt nicht nur DirectX, also kann man auch mit Windows XP gute Grafik anzeigen. Technikbremse sind also am ehesten die Spieleentwickler,



es geht ja mehr darum "in diesem Thema 
"das die Grafischen Möglichkeiten
heutiger Neuer Grafikkarten 
von  Neuen  PC Games so gut wie kaum ausgenutzt werden  bzw. unterstützt werden (!)


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> es geht ja mehr darum "in diesem Thema
> "das die Grafischen Möglichkeiten
> heutiger Neuer Grafikkarten
> von  Neuen  PC Games so gut wie kaum ausgenutzt werden  bzw. unterstützt werden (!)



Das liegt aber in der marktpolitischen Sicht der Publisher. Es werden doch nur noch hauptsächlich die Konsolen bevorzugt. Für den PC(wenn überhaupt) dann halt ein bisschen an der Engine geschraubt und die Grafikfuture moderner Hardware drauf/dran gepappt.

MS hat, das sich die Balken biegen, gelogen! Als sie behaupten das DX10 und auch 11 nicht unter XP laufen würde. OpenGL bringt auch die Future unter XP, Linux, Apple...(meinetwegen auch win98) und es funzt.

Wie ich schon zuvor gesagt habe: "es ist die sture Marktpolitik der Publisher". Würden diese mehr wert auf offene Standards legen(z.B. OpenGL), könnten sie auch mehr verdienen und müssten nicht von MS gesponsert werden(ich weiss üble nachrede ) Dann wäre die OS-Plattform und zum Teil auch die Hardware zweitrangig. Ob es nun Windows, Linus, Mac-OS bzw AMD, Intel, Motorola... sind.

Für mich steht fest, das "nicht" XP daran schuld ist. Es sind Microsoft(mit seiner fast monopolistischer Stellung) und die Spiel-Publisher.


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

in dem Punkte haste recht DX 10 nicht unter XP das
 war Absicht damit allen  einen anreizt haben Vista zu kaufen ,


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> MS hat, das sich die Balken biegen, gelogen! Als sie behaupten das DX10 und auch 11 nicht unter XP laufen würde.





amdintel schrieb:


> in dem Punkte haste recht DX 10 nicht unter XP  das
> war Absicht damit allen  einen anreizt haben Vista zu kaufen ,


Das Gerücht dass DirectX 10 unter XP lauffähig wäre hat damals die britische IT-Website "The Inquirer" in Umlauf gebracht weil sie DirectX 9.L missverstanden und als Erweiterung für Windows XP verstanden. DirectX 10 ist nunmal unter XP nicht lauffähig weil darin eine völlig andere Treiberarchitektur zum Einsatz kommt die so tief im Betriebssystem verankert ist dass es nicht auf älteren Betriebssystemen lauffähig ist. The Inquirer hat den Fehler erkannt und berichtigt. (Quelle)


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich denke auch, dass die größte Technikbremse immer noch die Konsolen(portierungen) sind. Da würde ich mich gar nicht mal so an den DX Stufen aufhängen, denn die machen nur kleine Änderungen möglich. Es kommt auf die Hardware an und da bremsen "uns" die Konsolen. Mit "64Bit" kann man übrigens in die gleiche Kerbe hauen. Spiele können aus meiner Sicht 64Bit-only sein, selbst wenn Steam-Umfragen immer noch eine XP x86 Mehrheit zeigen. Denn das sind mit Sicherheit nicht alles potentielle Kunden, sondern CS1.6 Spieler.


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das Gerücht dass DirectX 10 unter XP lauffähig wäre hat damals die britische IT-Website "The Inquirer" in Umlauf gebracht weil sie DirectX 9.L missverstanden und als Erweiterung für Windows XP verstanden. DirectX 10 ist nunmal unter XP nicht lauffähig weil darin eine völlig andere Treiberarchitektur "]Quelle[/URL])


 so stellt  man es  gerne da  als ausrede das für XP nicht machen zu wollen  , ich  glaube das einfach nicht und nicht ales was im Web stecht stimmt auch immer


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> so stellt  man es  gerne da  als ausrede das für XP nicht machen zu wollen  , ich  glaube das einfach nicht und nicht ales was im Web stecht stimmt auch immer


Zudem hat M$ einem Typen, der DX10 für XP teilweise schon umgewandelt hat, den Hahn zu gedreht - wohl nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was Du glaubst ist irrelevant! Dazu ein passendes Zitat:
„Der Weg zum Glauben ist kurz und bequem, der Weg zum Wissen lang und steinig.“
Fakt ist, dass es IT-Spezialisten gibt die offensichtlich von der Sache xxxmal mehr Ahnung haben wie Du, @amdintel!

-----



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Zudem hat M$ einem Typen, der DX10 für XP teilweise schon umgewandelt  hat, den Hahn zu gedreht - wohl nicht ohne Grund.


Wenn man unerlaubt urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material für seine Software benutzt, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit eine Klage am Hals zu haben.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn man unerlaubt urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material für seine Software benutzt, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit eine Klage am Hals zu haben.


Woher weißt du, dass das der Fall war?

Hier ist übrigens ein Link zu dem Projekt: Alky Project


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Birdy84

Das Alky Project wurde von den Machern nur aufgrund hoher technischer Hürden eingestellt und nicht wie man unbewiesener Weise glaubt und verbreitet Microsoft hätte Druck gemacht. Das Vorhaben "DirecktX 10 unter XP" war schon von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteil. Ein paar Leute wollten es nicht glauben und verannten sich in ein unrealisierbares Project.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

War es nun eine Klage oder technisch nicht möglich? Du verwirrst mich.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Es war technisch nicht umsetzbar. Man hatte sich einfach zu viel vorgenommen und zu spät erkannt das DX10 zu tief im System eingebettet ist als das es hätte funktionieren können. Microsoft hätte sicherlich eingegriffen wenn eine Chance auf Erfolg bestanden hätte, aber Microsoft hatte nur zu gesehen und gar nichts gemacht. Was doch wohl ein klarer Beweis dafür ist wie Zukunftsträchtig das Projekt war. Es war von Anfang an dem Untergang geweiht. Aber gut, die Leute von Alky haben die Leute noch gut abgezockt und brav Spenden gesammelt ohne je was relevantes zu präsentieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Es gab doch aber bereits eine Alpha Version, die teilweise funktioniert hat (s. Homepage und diverse News-Seiten).


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Da hat gar nichts funktioniert. Man hat lediglich DX10 Funktionen durch DX9 gepresst. Den im Grunde kann DX10 nicht wirklich etwas besser als DX9, nur eben viele Effekte deutlich schneller berechnen. Die wenigen Dinge die nicht über DX9 funktionieren, fallen gar nicht auf. 
Es gab niemals einen echten DX10 Durchlauf unter Win XP.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Sorry, aber das hier ist einfach nur Hetze gegen Leute, die für sich persönlich keinen Grund sehen, auf ein neues Betriebssystem umzusteigen.
Wenn man mal genauer drüber nachdenkt, sind es die Konsolen die technischen Fortschritt eingrenzen - der PC allein macht halt zu wenig Umsatz, weswegen Spiele auch auf PS3/XBox360 mit ihrer DX9-Hardware zu laufen haben müssen.

Und damit das mal klar ist: Ich lasse mir von niemand vorschreiben, was ich für Hard- und/oder Software verwende. Also Schluss mit diesem Blödsinn, "XP-User sind schuld an xy".


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Konsolen sehe ich eher als Altlast. Crossover Entwicklungen sind mir ein Graus das wir aber nie los werden. Leider. Die nächsten Konsolen werden erst mal wieder technisch Hui und dann sehr schnell wieder pfui werden. Wie immer. Wenn man es schaffen könnte einen Crossocer Plattform zu entwickeln die wenigstens mit der Hardware aktueller PCs gut skalieren würde, wären wir einen Schritt weiter. 

@Two-Face
Zwingt dich ja keiner zu wechseln. Und ein "wettern" gegen Win XP Besitzer ist das auch nicht direkt. Nur für Spieler ist es eben eine Bremse weil man eben auf DX9 Rücksicht nehmen muss. Neben den Konsolen leider ein Manko. Nur wenn es eben mal so weit kommt das man die Altlast DX9 über Bord wirft, dürft ihr euch auch nicht beschweren. Aber da gehts dann ja schon los, die ersten werden die Win XP Besitzer sein die meckern weil sie eben Spiele nicht mehr spielen können. Da muss man auch in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und sagen "Ok, ich setz auf ein altes OS weil es mir gefällt und muss damit leben" Tun aber dann die wenigsten.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Zwingt dich ja keiner zu wechseln. Und ein "wettern" gegen Win XP Besitzer ist das auch nicht direkt.


Doch, das ist es. Allein beim Lesen des Startposts ging mir die Hutschnur hoch.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nur wenn es eben mal so weit kommt das man die Altlast DX9 über Bord wirft, dürft ihr euch auch nicht beschweren.


Das passiert aber nur in Einzelfällen bei mehr oder weniger interessanten Spielen - solange die Konsolen nur DX9 beherrschen, wird es auch nicht die Regel sein, dass Spiele generell ohne DX9-Unterstützung daherkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Die Bremse ist die Konsole. Die Entwickler entwickeln die Games für die Konsolen und werfen danach eine PC Version nach.
Und wieso sollten die Entwickler extra für die PC Version noch DX11 implementieren, wenn man sowieso mit den Konsolen das Geld verdient?
Hat mit XP nichts zu tun. Die Leute, die Games spielen, sind schon meist umgestiegen und die, die noch XP benutzen, spielen in der Regel eh nicht so viel.


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

ich dreh mal den spiess um:

direct x ist die technikbremse.

eine weiterentwicklung eines betriebssunabhängigen standards (opengl) und eine nutzung dessen würde die entwicklung viel schneller weitertreiben.
im grunde kann man xp-usern nichts vorwerfen, microsoft wollte vista natürlcih mit dem schritt forcieren, direct x 10 nur für vista noch zu veröffentlichen, aber das ist auch nach hinten losgegangen, stattdessen wurde für die 10er version erstmal überhaupt nicht programmiert, weil kaum jemand vista wollte..
bremse? ja vielleicht,
aber das liegt nicht am eigentlich guten betriebssystem xp, sondern wenn dann gebt ms die schuld dafür, und die programmierer, die zu feige waren dagegen zu protestieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Und wieso arbeiten denn die Konsolen nicht alle mit Open GL und werfen DX über Bord?


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

vermutlich ist da schon einiges an geld geflossen würd ich mutmaßen....

edit: dass die x-box sich an direct x orientiert ist sehr vermutlich herstellergewünscht


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Two-Face
Die Startpost ist unglücklich gewählt, darüber kann man sich streiten. Aber um es mal wirklich ernst zu machen. Was würdest du tun wenn alle jetzigen neuen Spiele nicht mehr mit DX9 Unterstützung kämen? Auch wenn du direkt vielleicht die Ausnahme wärst, aber wie viele würden jammern und heulen weil ihr altes, und es ist nun mal ziemlich alt, OS nicht mehr weiter genutzt werden kann wenn man eben aktuelles spielen möchte. 
Jetzt mal außen vor gelassen das Microsoft DX10 und damit sicherlich auch DX11 Win XP Fit hätte machen können. Das ist nun mal nicht passiert. 

@feivel
Open GL ist DX nicht unbedingt überlegen. Außerdem hat sich OpenGL in den letzten Jahren auch immer weiter entwickelt. Es bleibt nicht stehen. Man muss auch eingestehen das Microsoft mit DX für ihre Plattform endlich mal das Schnittstellenchaos beseitigt hatte. Ich erinner mich da an die Anfänge wo es echt schlimm war. Glide, OpenGL und andere Formate lagen vor und keiner der Spielhersteller konnte dafür sorgen das ihr Spiel auf jeder Karte wirklich gut lief. Es gab immer Probleme. DX kam und beseitigte das. Das DX technisch nicht immer das Beste war, steht außer Frage. Es bot aber die Schnittstelle die für die meisten am einfachsten zu nutzen war, so das die Hardwarehersteller auch darauf aufbauen konnten mit ihren Treibern.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Die Startpost ist unglücklich gewählt, darüber kann man sich streiten. Aber um es mal wirklich ernst zu machen. Was würdest du tun wenn alle jetzigen neuen Spiele nicht mehr mit DX9 Unterstützung kämen? Auch wenn du direkt vielleicht die Ausnahme wärst, aber wie viele würden jammern und heulen weil ihr altes, und es ist nun mal ziemlich alt, OS nicht mehr weiter genutzt werden kann wenn man eben aktuelles spielen möchte.


Verdammt, bevor die Konsolen kein DX10/11 unterstützen passiert das nicht, da muss man doch wirklich kein Schlaumeier sein, um das zu kapieren.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal außen vor gelassen das Microsoft DX10 und damit sicherlich auch DX11 Win XP Fit hätte machen können. Das ist nun mal nicht passiert.


Nö, dafür hätte man XP massiv verändern müssen, technisch betrachtet war dies einfach nicht möglich. Es ist nur ein weit verbreiteter Trugschluss bzw. Vorurteil, Microsoft wäre zu faul und/oder zu geldgierig, es nicht in XP integriert zu haben.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Birdy84
> 
> Das Alky Project wurde von den Machern nur aufgrund hoher technischer Hürden eingestellt und nicht wie man unbewiesener Weise glaubt und verbreitet Microsoft hätte Druck gemacht. Das Vorhaben "DirecktX 10 unter XP" war schon von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteil. Ein paar Leute wollten es nicht glauben und verannten sich in ein unrealisierbares Project.




Sie haben sich nicht verrannt! Im gegen teil. Ich selber habe die DX10/*11* für XP genutzt und verfolgt. (Bin ja nun auch auf win7 umgestiegen). Um jetzt nur ein Beispiel zu erwähnen. Assassin's Creed lief super. 

Um das mal klar zu stellen: "DX10 wurde und ist leider von MS missbraucht worden, um ihr Vista einen Kaufgrund für den Privathaushalt zu geben(mal abgesehen von Win7/DX11 der Zug ist ja schon vorher abgefahren)". Es wurde absichtlich die DirectX10-Schnittstelle so tief in Vista verankert, das es "fast" unmöglich wurde, diese auch in XP zu nutzen. Hätte sie die Architektur beibehalten, wie sie in XP genutzt wird, wäre es es kein Problem gewesen, diese auch unter XP oder wenn es sein müsste auch unter 98/95 zu nutzen. Als mal wieder ein Gegenbeispiel zu geben *OpenGL*. 

Dieses wurde schon einmal von Microsoft versucht, als man alles getan hat den InternetExplorer so tief in OS ein zu betten, das es "angeblich" nicht mehr möglich sei diesen zu entfernen. Nur hatten sie hier nicht mit der massiven Gegenwehr der anderen Browserentwickler gerechnet. Und mussten teures Lehrgeld zahlen müssen. Nachdem die Gerichte nun entschieden haben, das es dem User überlassen ist welchen Browser er nutzen will, wurde eine Deinstallation als Fix gebracht(Vista/Win7).

Nur gibt(bzw. gab) es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht so eine Lobby, die in Richtung Offener-Standard(OpenGL) sich zur Wehr stellt oder wenn, dann  nur ungenügend. Wenn es solch eine gegeben hätte, würde auch auf Garantie DX10/11 unter XP laufen. Warum  unterstützt MS denn Linux und Co.? Doch nicht aus Nächstenliebe! Nach außen hin sieht es so aus als sei man für alles offen. Aber hinter verschlossenen Türen wird verhandelt und gemauschelt, wie man verhindern kann, das solche Offene-OS-System, mehr Marktanteile bekommen. Des weiteren kann so auch verhindert werden, das OpenGL bzw. Linux nicht zu mächtig wird/werden. Der Druck ist aber genau so dosiert, das dieses BS-Nischen nicht zusammen brechen und MS nicht Gefahr läuft zerschlagen zu werden auf grund einer Monopolstellung.

In anderen Branche nennt man das Wettbewerbsverzerrung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Sie haben sich nicht verrannt! Im gegen teil. Ich selber habe die DX10/*11* für XP genutzt und verfolgt.


Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber auch ich habe von Anfang an das Alky Project verfolgt. Nur leider hat dieses DX10 unter XP alles andere als richtig funktioniert. Es war nun mal ein Schuss in den Ofen 



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Um das mal klar zu stellen: "*DX10 wurde und ist leider von MS missbraucht worden, um ihr Vista einen Kaufgrund für den Privathaushalt zu geben*....
> *Es wurde absichtlich* die DirectX10-Schnittstelle so tief in Vista verankert, das es "fast" unmöglich wurde, diese auch in XP zu nutzen.


Ist das eine Behauptung? Oder hast du dafür irgend etwas womit du es belegen kannst?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Meine Sicht ist also: *Es ist nicht XP! Es ist die Uneinsichtigkeit der Entwickler!*


Falsch!
XP ist das Problem bzw die (noch) recht hohe Verbreitung davon.
Auch die mangelhafte Verbreitung von 64bit Betriebssystemen ist ein großes Problem für die Entwickler, gerade wenn man umfangreichere Simulationen bastelt (Egosoft z.B., aber auch Rollenspiele).

Gothic 3 ist z.B. ein gutes Beispiel für ein Spiel, das unter einer 64bit Umgebung besser funktioniert und stabiler läuft, eben weil der Adressraum schon so voll ist, das es manchmal eben nicht reicht, ein Spiel abzuspeichern.
Blöderweise sind die Fehlermeldungen dann auch nicht gerade einleuchtend/logisch für den Endanwender, hier wären Klartextausgaben sinniger.

Also z.B. 'ERROR: Out of adress space' statt irgendwelcher kryptischen Ansagen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Um das mal klar zu stellen: "DX10 wurde und ist leider von MS missbraucht worden, um ihr Vista einen Kaufgrund für den Privathaushalt zu geben(mal abgesehen von Win7/DX11 der Zug ist ja schon vorher abgefahren)". Es wurde absichtlich die DirectX10-Schnittstelle so tief in Vista verankert, das es "fast" unmöglich wurde, diese auch in XP zu nutzen. Hätte sie die Architektur beibehalten, wie sie in XP genutzt wird, wäre es es kein Problem gewesen, diese auch unter XP oder wenn es sein müsste auch unter 98/95 zu nutzen.


Ich kann diese ******** nun echt nicht mehr hören...
Was du hier sagst ist völliger Dünnpfiff und entspricht nicht den Tatsachen, also der übliche 'n00b-FUD'.
Beschäftige dich doch bitte etwas näher mit den Gegebenheiten, bevor du hier solche Unwahrheiten verbreitest - danke!

*Die Wahrheit:*
Der Wahre Grund ist, das man D3D bisher immer auf dem Vorgänger aufgebaut hat und damit dann ziemlich gegen die Wand gefahren ist!
Ja, auch D3D9 basiert noch vom Prinzip her auf D3D3, was damals ja nicht gerade beliebt war und ist auch noch zu dem kompatibel... 

Entsprechend hat M$ erkannt, das das nicht ewig so weitergehen kann und man in letzter Zeit schon Probleme mit der Schnittstelle bekommen hat, vorallen was die Effizienz betrifft (Overhead!).
Also, was macht man als gescheiter Softwareentwickler?!

Richtig, man setzt sich hin und entwickelt was neues, das das alte ersetzt und auch nur wenig darauf aufbaut.
Im gleichem Schritt entsorgt man dann auch noch jegliche Möglichkeit von optionalen Features (auf Wunsch der Softwareentwickler), so dass es nicht 2 Duzend verschiedene D3D1x Versionen gibt bzw geben kann sondern nur exakt eine: die vom D3D Komitee festgelegte.


SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Als mal wieder ein Gegenbeispiel zu geben *OpenGL*.


...bei dem man ein Sadist sein muss, um Programme damit zu schreiben...
Es gibt hier weder eine gescheite Testumgebung noch gibt es Vorschriften darüber, wie ein Treiber was zu machen hat, aber warum sag ich das überhaupt...
OGL ist das beste von Welt und jeder, der das nicht nutzt, hat keine Ahnung...
Nur seltsam, das diejenen, welche Ahnung haben (bzw damit arbeiten mussten), der Meinung sind, das jeder, der freiwillig OpenGL nutzt, entweder ein Problem hat, oder ein Sadist ist, eben aufgrund der Zustände (WHQL ist eben doch ein Segen für die Softwarehersteller, ebenso wie der M$ Referenzrenderer, denn so kann man als Softwareentwickler sehr schnell feststellen, wer Mist gebaut hat und wie man es beheben kann - bei OpenGL geht das nicht! Wenn hier was nicht läuft, _kann man nicht wissen, ob man selbst oder der GraKa Hersteller Mist gebaut hat!_



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Nur gibt(bzw. gab) es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht so eine Lobby, die in Richtung Offener-Standard(OpenGL) sich zur Wehr stellt oder wenn, dann  nur ungenügend. Wenn es solch eine gegeben hätte, würde auch auf Garantie DX10/11 unter XP laufen.


Hast du auch mal in Betracht gezogen, das OpenGL nicht genutzt wurd, weils gequirlte ******** ist?!
Und man das eigentlich nicht nutzen kann, da man a) für jeden Hersteller einen eigenen Pfad schreiben muss, b) jeder Treiber eine gesonderte 'Open GL Version' darstellt, die eigene Eigenheiten hat und c) die Khronos Group so schnell wie 'ne Schnecke ist?!

Oder andersrum: Direct3D ist einfach um Welten einfacher zu handhaben und auch kompatibler.
Oder was glaubst du, warum der OpenGL Pfad von einigen MultiAPI Titeln für Windows deaktiviert wurde?!


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber auch ich habe von Anfang an das Alky Project verfolgt. Nur leider hat dieses DX10 unter XP alles andere als richtig funktioniert. Es war nun mal ein Schuss in den Ofen



Das ist doch auch klar, das hier und dort gehackt hat. Da hier nicht der Quellcode offen lag und so alles von Hand  herausgefunden werden musst/e.
Was meinst Du was das für eine Arbeit ist, sich durch tausende Zeilen(sind um ein vielfaches mehr) sich zu Wursteln, um nur zu verstehen wo der Einsprung ist oder eine Ausgabe stattfindet. Scheinbar ist wohl nicht klar wie komplex die DX-Schnittstelle ist. Und dafür das es "Hobbyprogrammieren" ist, sind sie recht weit gehommen. Und nun noch eine einschätzung warum das es nicht mehr weiter geht oder nur noch schleppend. Sie wurden massiv unter druck gesetzt von MS. Ausserdem meine ich mal was gelesen zu haben das Teile ihres Codes in DX9 eingeflossen sei(Updates). Kann mich aber auch irren.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist das eine Behauptung? Oder hast du dafür irgend etwas womit du es belegen kannst?




Ja, hab ich "OpenGL" Diese ist eine aufgesetzte Grafikschnittstellen und nicht wie DX10 implantierte...


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Two-Face
Es ging um eine theoretische Frage, mehr nicht. Das mit den Konsolen ist klar. NUr machen es die XP beharre auch nicht besser. Gäbe es keine Spieler mehr die XP verwenden würden, wären das einfach weniger Leute die man unterstützen müsste und der Anreiz wäre größer bei einer Portierung auf DX10/11 zu setzen. 

Ich bin kein Programmierer, aber ich denke schon das, wenn Microsoft es wirklich gewollt hätte, man DX10/11 auch in XP hätte einbetten können. Aber darüber will ich mich gar nicht streiten da mir dazu die Kompetenz fehlt.

@SpiritOfMatrix
Ich mit Stefan  Payne ja eher selten wirklich einer Meinung, aber in diesem Fall hat er recht. Wie du das Alky Projekt, welches niemals ein echtes Resultat erbracht hatte und auch nie von MS unter Druck gesetzt worden ist, versuchst zu pushen, ist ja albern. Das Projekt hatte nie Erfolgsaussichten und hat am Ende nur noch Geld gescheffelt und dann nichts mehr von sich hören lassen. Vermutungen und Gerüchte machen das alles auch nicht besser.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Stefan  Payne: OpenGL ist ja auch nicht Schluss letzter Weisheit.

Was ich damit aussagen wollte, ist doch nur: "Das wenn OpenGl einen größeren Einfluss hätte, dann hätte auch MS anders gehandelt. Sie hätten wohl dann die Infrastruktur von DX anderes entwickelt und das Resultat wäre gewesen das DX10/11 auch unter XP laufen würde. Nicht mehr oder weniger sollte das aussagen.  

Und eine Umstrukturierung der DX-Schnittstelle wäre auch, ohne es an ein bestimmtes OS zu binden, gegangen. Denn die alte D3D9 schwirrt auch noch in Vista und Win7 rum. Was ja auch nicht anderes geht, da sonst viele Spiele ihren dienst verweigern würden.

@Kaktus: Ich pusche nicht! Wenn Du das so wahrgenommen hast, dann Sorry. Es sollte nur aufzeigen das diese Leute der Meinung wahren/sind(ich übrigens auch), das es auch anders gehen hätte können. 

Es ist doch nur eine Art wie man so was angeht.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich denke das dort vieles mit einfließt sowohl Konsolen als auf Win XP...

Das MS aber eh den Support für Win Xp einstellen wird, muss man ja gezwungenerweiße umsteigen...


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Es ging um eine theoretische Frage, mehr nicht. Das mit den Konsolen ist klar. NUr machen es die XP beharre auch nicht besser. Gäbe es keine Spieler mehr die XP verwenden würden, wären das einfach weniger Leute die man unterstützen müsste und der Anreiz wäre größer bei einer Portierung auf DX10/11 zu setzen.


Und? Wäre mir egal - bis der Windows 7-Nachfolger draußen ist, hätte ich immernoch genug DX9-Spiele, mit denen ich zocken kann - was mich nunmal von den meisten hier in diesem, offengesagt extrem Nerd-benetztem, Forum unterscheidet ist die Tatsache, dass der PC nicht mein vordergründiges Hobby ist. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Programmierer, aber ich denke schon das, wenn Microsoft es wirklich gewollt hätte, man DX10/11 auch in XP hätte einbetten können. Aber darüber will ich mich gar nicht streiten da mir dazu die Kompetenz fehlt.


Nein, DX10/11 ist nicht mit XP vereinbar, da man zu tiefe Eingriffe in den Kernel hätte machen müssen, das geht technisch einfach so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@SpiritOfMatrix
Das MS nicht alles richtig gemacht hat und man es einfach hätte machen können, ist ja richtig. Perfekt ist nichts. Keine Frage. Aber am Ende bin ich heil froh um DirecX. Hast du eine Ahnung wie es vor DX war? Oder in den Anfängen? Es war eine Katastrophe. OpenGL konnte sich nicht durchsetzen weil es, wie Steffan schon gesagt hat, eine katastrophe war zu programmieren, es keine festen richtlinien gibt u.s.w.! Jedes OpenGL Spiel machte erstmal Probleme da die Treiber der Hersteller die Umsetzung mit in ihre Treiber aufnehmen mussten. Und damals kamen Treiber nicht jeden Monat raus sondern weitaus seltener. Internet? Fehl am Platz. 
Glide war zu speziell, das konnte sich nicht durchsetzen. Andere Renderverfahren wie die von VR konnten sich auch nicht durchsetzen weil sie eben zu speziell an eine Hardware gebunden waren. Ein offener Standard mit Richtlinien die fest verankert waren, gab es nicht. Es war der Horror. Jeder machte was er wollte.

Dann kam MS und stellt DX zur Verfügung. In der ersten Versio sehr primitiv und mit wenigen Funktionen. Aber es gab zumindest einen Standard der leicht zu beherrschen war und auch weniger Probleme verursachte. Man konnte speziell au diese Schnittstelle programmieren und die Hardwarehersteller (nicht nur Grafikkaten) konnten sich danach richten und frei optimieren ohne Probleme zu bekommen. Und DX erweiterte sich. OpenGL war und ist ein Problemkind. Es ist eben zu offen und zu frei. Für spezielle Bereiche ist das sehr gut, für Spieler jedoch nicht. Daher bin ich eher dankbar das sich hier MS durchgesetzt hat auch wenn ich deren Machtgehabe nicht leiden kann. Aber nicht alles von MS ist schlecht. Vielleicht oft nur gut kopiert, aber sie bringen es auf einen Nenner nach dem alle arbeiten können.

@Two-Face
Mag dir egal sein, aber die meisten würden rum heulen. Seh es nicht mal von deiner Warte, seh es mal Nutzerweit. Wie viele würden sich Spiele kaufen und dann wieder in den Laden rennen und sagen "HEy, das geht bei mir nicht" und die würden das nicht verstehen das hinten auf der Packung steht "Vista/Win 7 only". Oder noch besser "only DX10/11 no DX9". Letzters würden 90% der Käufer nicht mal im Ansatz verstehen. Daher ist XP eine Bremse. 

Wie gesagt, über die Möglichkeiten will ich gar nicht Diskutieren da mir da einfach das Wissen fehlt.


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> was mich nunmal von den meisten hier in diesem, offengesagt extrem Nerd-benetztem, Forum unterscheidet ist die Tatsache, dass der PC nicht mein vordergründiges Hobby ist.


 

stimmt und das gute bayrische bier hat auch nunmal absolut keine kompatibilitätsprobleme zu deinem körper 

sorry.is mir grad so in den kopf geschossen.

technische entwicklung ist nicht alles..ich wünsch mir statt aktueller highendgrafik eh viel mehr mehr bugfreie spiele, die wieder richtig laune machen..
das wettrüsten geht mir am bobbes vorbei


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



feivel schrieb:


> technische entwicklung ist nicht alles..ich wünsch mir statt aktueller highendgrafik eh viel mehr mehr bugfreie spiele, die wieder richtig laune machen..



Das unterschreibe ich völlig. 

Es wird mittlerweile viel zu sehr auf Grafik geschaut. Was alle Metro2033 abgewinnen können versteh ich nicht. Das Spiel fesselt mich kaum bis gar nicht da es einmal nichts mit dem Buch zu tun hat und auf der anderen Seite wieder einfach nur ein platter Shooter ist. Da hätte man deutlich mehr draus machen können. Mittlerweile ist Civ4 mit Erweiterungen auf dem Rechner gelandet und es wird per Lan mit der Freundin gedaddelt Da hatte ich mehr Spaß als bei allen Spielen die dieses Jahr raus gekommen sind.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Mag dir egal sein, aber die meisten würden rum heulen. Seh es nicht mal von deiner Warte, seh es mal Nutzerweit. Wie viele würden sich Spiele kaufen und dann wieder in den Laden rennen und sagen "HEy, das geht bei mir nicht" und die würden das nicht verstehen das hinten auf der Packung steht "Vista/Win 7 only". Oder noch besser "only DX10/11 no DX9". Letzters würden 90% der Käufer nicht mal im Ansatz verstehen. Daher ist XP eine Bremse.



Nö, zum 3. Mal, XP ist keine Bremese - wenn die Konsolen DX10-Hardware nutzen könnten, dann ja, aber in der gegenwärtigen Situation ist XP nicht die Fortschrittsbremse. Solange die Konsolen kein DX10/11 können, sehen die Entwickler auch keinen Grund großflächig darauf umzusteigen, deshalb.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Natürlich ist XP eine Bremse. Wenn es keine XP Nutzer mehr gäbe, wäre schlichtweg der Anreiz größer bei einer Portierung von Konsole weiter zu optimieren.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Und jetzt? Willst du zu jedem XP-Nutzer einzeln hinmarschieren und ihm die Waffe vor die Nase halten?
Außerdem ist das mit erhötem Programmieraufwand verbunden - es geht ja nicht allein um DX10/11 sondern auch um die dafür notwendige Rechenlast, welche Konsolen nicht aufbringen können.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Kaktus Jupp, Commodore(VC20/C64/C128/Amiga1000-4000)-PC(2-3-4-586) erprobt 

Kann mich noch an diese, "boah, läuft mal wieder nicht! Jetzt muss ich wieder selbst ran", Zeiten erinnern. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt. Da war es auch um einiges Spanner.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Two-Face
Nein, warum? Es ist eben so wie es ist. Es ist nur schade das es so ist. Irgendwie fühlst du dich ja extrem angegriffen, warum eigentlich?

@SpiritOfMatrix
Anfangs war es ja spannend, aber im ernst, ich kann gut auf den Kram verzichten. NUr stößt mir mittlerweile sauer auf das die Publisher aus Geldgier derart Druck auf die Entwickler ausüben das man kaum noch ein Fehlerfreies Spiel bekommt. Zumindest Spiele wo die Fehler nicht gravierend sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Programmierer, aber ich denke schon das, wenn Microsoft es wirklich gewollt hätte, man DX10/11 auch in XP hätte einbetten können. Aber darüber will ich mich gar nicht streiten da mir dazu die Kompetenz fehlt.


Hättens machen können, aber das Treibermodell bei einem bestehenden OS zu ändern, ist eine sehr schlechte Idee, siehe Windows 95 Chaos...

Hätte also nur gewaltigen Ärger bedeutet...


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Nein, warum? Es ist eben so wie es ist. Es ist nur schade das es so ist.



Was ist schade? Dass die Konsolen die bevorzugte Spieleplattform der Entwickler ist oder dass XP noch sehr weit verbreitet ist?

Jetzt denke nochmal ganz scharf nach: Was ist schlimmer? Dass ein paar Grafikfetischisten und Nerds länger auf eine bessere Grafik warten müssen oder Leute quasi dazu gezwungen werden, Geld auszugeben?


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist die Konsole. Die Entwickler entwickeln die Games für die Konsolen und werfen danach eine PC Version nach.
> Und wieso sollten die Entwickler extra für die PC Version noch DX11 implementieren, wenn man sowieso mit den Konsolen das Geld verdient?
> Hat mit XP nichts zu tun. Die Leute, die Games spielen, sind schon meist umgestiegen und die, die noch XP benutzen, spielen in der Regel eh nicht so viel.



genau warum soll man sich die groß mühe machen,
die leud kaufen es ja trotzdem , die hauptsache ist ja 
die kasse klingelt und besonders wichtig/unendbärlich macht man sich beim kunden in dem man dann noch eine zwangs online option einbaut, siehe ubisoft  ,
da ist das denn schnell wieder vergessen mit der DX 10/11  Unterstützung und warum kein OpenGL,
weil dann die kunden damit beschäftigt werden ,
mit ständigen nachfragen warum mal wieder das 
game nicht spielen können weil der online hoster 
offline iss .
ich weiß noch aus vergangener zeit  das man oft immer 
behauptete  und sagte  OpenGL währe etwas schneller als DX.

sicherlich kann man auch fast problemlos alle Games 
die  OpenGL  können auch unter Linux zocken wenn man Wine hat , die DX sachen laufen glauben ich nicht unter Wine ?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es wird mittlerweile viel zu sehr auf Grafik geschaut. Was alle Metro2033 abgewinnen können versteh ich nicht. Das Spiel fesselt mich kaum bis gar nicht da es einmal nichts mit dem Buch zu tun hat und auf der anderen Seite wieder einfach nur ein platter Shooter ist. Da hätte man deutlich mehr draus machen können.


Kenne das Buch leider nicht, aber das Spiel. Dem tust du auf jeden Fall unrecht, weil es eine sehr gute Atmosphäre, guten Sound, gute Grafik und eine gute Präsentation hat. Metro ist eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel für einen gelungenen Konsolenport, da es sinnvolle technische Erweiterungen für den PC mitbringt.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Stefan Payne
Ich bin da leider nicht so versiert um hierzu etwas zu sagen. Software ist nicht wirklich mein Gebiet. 

@Two-Face
Beides ist schlimm. XP als Bremsklotz für Portierungen, da es für die Entwickler so auch keinen Reiz gibt sich dabei zu bemühen. Und die Konsolen generell, die optisch mittlerweile nur noch Augenschmerzen verursachen um es mal extrem auszudrücken. 

@Birdy84
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt für derart primitive Ballerspiele, den nichts weiter ist es. Und das Spiel hat geschichtlich außer dem Rahmen rein gar nichts mit dem wirklich guten Buch zu tun. Weder die Atmosphäre noch sonst irgendwas wird übernommen. Zumal im Buch eigentlich fast nie geschossen wird. Kurz, einer der schlechtesten Buchumsetzungen die ich gesehen habe. Selbst die Tunel und Stationen sehen im Buch nicht so aus wie im Spiel. Außer vielleicht die Polis. Ich war extrem enttäuscht was man aus einer guten Geschichte für ein Dünnpfiff gemacht hat. Eben wieder ein ordinärer Shooter.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Beides ist schlimm. XP als Bremsklotz für Portierungen, da es für die Entwickler so auch keinen Reiz gibt sich dabei zu bemühen. Und die Konsolen generell, die optisch mittlerweile nur noch Augenschmerzen verursachen um es mal extrem auszudrücken.



Falsche Antwort.

Weil sowohl XP-Nutzer als auch Konsoleros von ihrer Einstellung profitieren - nur weil das gewissen PClern nicht passt, ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## padme (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es wird mittlerweile viel zu sehr auf Grafik geschaut. Was alle Metro2033 abgewinnen können versteh ich nicht. Das Spiel fesselt mich kaum bis gar nicht da es einmal nichts mit dem Buch zu tun hat und auf der anderen Seite wieder einfach nur ein platter Shooter ist. Da hätte man deutlich mehr draus machen können. Mittlerweile ist Civ4 mit Erweiterungen auf dem Rechner gelandet und es wird per Lan mit der Freundin gedaddelt Da hatte ich mehr Spaß als bei allen Spielen die dieses Jahr raus gekommen sind.



geschmäcker sind wirklich verschieden, kanns auch nicht verstehen, das bücher mit filmen verglichen werden, hab mir nie ein film reingezogen dessen buch ich vorher gelesen hab, bei es zb. hätte ich mir damals fast den film reingezogen, konnte grade so wiederstehen, mir meine schöne "es" phantasie zu erhalten, ein paar schulbücher gibts wie mcbeth oder harold and maude dessen buch und film ich gesehen hab, und war jedesmal enttäuscht, und jetzt werden bücher sogar mit spielen verglichen, genauso arm.
ausserdem sollte man metro2033 als interaktiven "spiel"-film betrachten, nix das einen auf dauer fesselt, einmal durchgespielt, so wie die meisten filme, einmal gesehen und gut. metro lebt von der atmosphäre, und dazu gehört auch, dass man es nicht bei tageslicht am offen fenster mit vogelgezwitscher im hintergrund zockt, dann kann ich verstehen, dass kein feeling aufkommt, zum spiel gehört dunkelheit, vllt ein kerzenlicht.
ich zb. kann civ4 überhaupt nix abgewinnen, aber wie oben erwähnt, geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Ich bin da leider nicht so versiert um hierzu etwas zu sagen. Software ist nicht wirklich mein Gebiet.


Macht nix, man kann/muss nicht alles wissen.

Aber jetzt weißt du, das die Änderungen bei D3D10 gravierender sind, es setzt nämlich ein neues Treibermodell voraus, was man nicht so ohne weiteres in bestehende Betriebssysteme integrieren kann.

Der Hauptgrund dafür sind die zu erwartenden Probleme, bei bestehenden Installationen und eben die daraus resultierenden Supportanfragen.
Dazu kommt dann noch das 'Versionschaos', das ganze kann man höchstens mit einem Servicepack bringen, das dann aber so umfangreich ausfällt, das es einen Minor bis Major Version Change rechtfertigt...

Also unterm Strich kann man nur sagen, das es eine äußerst schlechte Idee wäre, D3D10 für Windows XP und vorher zu bringen...


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Stefan Payne
Thx für die Info. 

@padme
Geschmäcker und Erwartungen sind verschieden. Für mich war Metro 2033 ein absoluter Reinfall. Man hätte hier mehr in die Richtung Fallout 3 gehen können. Und als Film, naja, wie gesagt, das Spiel hat erzählerisch eigentlich gar nichts mit dem Buch zu tun. Einzig die meisten Stationen sind in der Richtigen Reihenfolge und das Grundthema. Aber alles was man sieht und alles was auf dem Weg passiert, hat nichts mit dem Buch zu tun. Das Spiel hätte auch sonst wie heißen können. 

@Two-Face
Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus das wir zwei völlig unterschiedliche Ansichten haben. Ich finde deine Argumente Sinnfrei und du meine. Ist nicht tragisch, nur macht eine weitere Diskussion wenig Sinn da weder du noch ich von unserer Ansicht abrücken werden.


----------



## feivel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

so mal zwischendurch ein kleiner einwand:
egal wer auch immer die bremse aktuell ist, ich bin dankbar dafür...

ich hab nunmal keinen geldscheisser meinen pc ständig aufzurüsten..und so reicht der mir einfach noch dicke, für das was ich damit mache..und für die spiele


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus das wir zwei völlig unterschiedliche Ansichten haben. Ich finde deine Argumente Sinnfrei und du meine. Ist nicht tragisch, nur macht eine weitere Diskussion wenig Sinn da weder du noch ich von unserer Ansicht abrücken werden.



Wie bitte? Warum ergeben meine Argumente keinen Sinn? 
Das Problem ist nur, dass du das zu engstirnig siehst und den anderen nicht ihre Vorzüge lassen kannst. Für dich muss, wie für die meisten anderen hier, es nur zum Vorteil der Nerds sein, ob andere dafür quasi "bluten", soll heißen Geld ausgeben müssen, ist dir egal.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr XP und bin dann erst auf Win7 umgestiegen und das obwohl ich selbst zu der Zeit noch kein DX10/11 Spiel hatte. Ich finde das ganze System einfach besser und besser auf die Möglichkeiten heutiger HW angepasst (z.B. der Threadscheduler, die Benutzeroberfläche etc.).

Ich sehe aber auch in den Konsolen das größte Problem. Oder in der Einstellung der Programmierer. Ich würde eher DX10/11 Spiele schreiben und diese dann auf Konsolen portieren, das dürfte vielleicht machbar sein.


----------



## padme (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @padme
> Geschmäcker und Erwartungen sind verschieden. Für mich war Metro 2033 ein absoluter Reinfall. Man hätte hier mehr in die Richtung Fallout 3 gehen können. Und als Film, naja, wie gesagt, das Spiel hat erzählerisch eigentlich gar nichts mit dem Buch zu tun. Einzig die meisten Stationen sind in der Richtigen Reihenfolge und das Grundthema. Aber alles was man sieht und alles was auf dem Weg passiert, hat nichts mit dem Buch zu tun. Das Spiel hätte auch sonst wie heißen können.



..wo steht denn bitte geschrieben, dass ein spiel genauso umgesetzt werden soll, wie es im buche steht?
wie hätte das spiel denn als openworld im still von fallout3 näher am buch umgestezt werden sollen? mit alternativem ende? oder mehreren strorylines nebeneinander?, verschiedene quests? hätte sich das game dann mehr am buch orientiert?
ich glaube, du argumentierst an meinen ausführungen vorbei, wobei du versuchst, krampfhaft einen zusammenhang zwischen buch und spiel herzstellen, 
..was sollte das denn für ein spiel sein, wenn es so wie du meinst umgesetzt werden soll, dass genauso wie im buch "fast nie geschossen wird"? 
du magst das game nicht, ich habs zur kenntnis genommen, mehr auch nicht.
schönen gruss


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Two-Face
Wie gesagt, Ansichtssache. Ich bin Technikverliebt und bin der Meinung das alles was den Fortschritt in Sachen Technik bremst, ein Nachteil ist. Rücksicht uf ältere oder noch bestehende Technik ist immer und überall ein Bremsklotz. Gäbe es keine Nerds, würde der Fortschritt noch langsamer ablaufen. 
Aber sicher, man kann auch darauf beharren das ein Spiel noch gut auf einem Athlon XP 3000 oder P IV 3Ghz mit einer 4200Ti noch super laufen muss, und man darauf rücksicht nimmt weil man eben kein Geld ausgeben möchte. 

Wie gesagt, Ansichtssache und du hast deine wie ich meine. 

@padme
Es hätte viele Möglichkeiten gegeben. Entweder man macht ein richtiges Rollenspiel mit einem andren Charakter aber nimmt die Tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten des Buches als Grundlage, oder man hätte das Spiel als interaktives Adventure bringen können. Wie gesagt, geballert wird im Buch nur an 3 relevanten stellen. Diese ganzen Monster wie im Spiel, kommen gar nicht vor. Auf der anderen Seite fehlt quasi 90% des Buches im Spiel. Hätte man es einfach irgendwie benannt, wäre es eben ein Shooter. Wers mag, bitte. Aber die Umsetzung mit dem Namen und dann noch zu behaupten das Spiel hätte was mit dem Buch zu tun, ist schon eine Frechheit wenn nicht gar Kundenverarsche. Um mich zu verstehen, hättest du das Buch lesen sollen, was du offensichtlich nicht getan hast. Dann wüsstest du genau warum ich das Spiel derart albern finde.


----------



## padme (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @padme
> Es hätte viele Möglichkeiten gegeben. Entweder man macht ein richtiges Rollenspiel mit einem andren Charakter aber nimmt die Tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten des Buches als Grundlage, oder man hätte das Spiel als interaktives Adventure bringen können. Wie gesagt, geballert wird im Buch nur an 3 relevanten stellen. Diese ganzen Monster wie im Spiel, kommen gar nicht vor. Auf der anderen Seite fehlt quasi 90% des Buches im Spiel. Hätte man es einfach irgendwie benannt, wäre es eben ein Shooter. Wers mag, bitte. Aber die Umsetzung mit dem Namen und dann noch zu behaupten das Spiel hätte was mit dem Buch zu tun, ist schon eine Frechheit wenn nicht gar Kundenverarsche. Um mich zu verstehen, hättest du das Buch lesen sollen, was du offensichtlich nicht getan hast. Dann wüsstest du genau warum ich das Spiel derart albern finde.



du versuchst immernoch das spiel mit dem buch zu verknüpfen..

faszinierend


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



feivel schrieb:


> so mal zwischendurch ein kleiner einwand:
> egal wer auch immer die bremse aktuell ist, ich bin dankbar dafür...
> 
> ich hab nunmal keinen geldscheisser meinen pc ständig aufzurüsten..und so reicht der mir einfach noch dicke, für das was ich damit mache..und für die spiele



Was hast Du denn für einen Rechner ?

Wie gesagt, Vista Business 64-bit gibt's schon für 30 EUR...
dann hättest Du ein halbwegs modernes OS (DX10/11-fähig).


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Aber sicher, man kann auch darauf beharren das ein Spiel noch gut auf einem Athlon XP 3000 oder P IV 3Ghz mit einer 4200Ti noch super laufen muss, und man darauf rücksicht nimmt weil man eben kein Geld ausgeben möchte.



Es geht nicht um einen uralten Athlon XP oder Nvidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200 (total übertriebener Vergleich übrigens), sondern um ein solides Betriebssystem, welches sehr vielen Usern verständlicherweise immernoch genug ist.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@padme
Sicher, das Spiel trägt auch den Namen des Buches. Warum wohl? 

@Two-Face
Ach, vor 9 Jahren war das normale bis gute Hardware und es reicht auch vielen noch heute.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Ach, vor 9 Jahren war das normale bis gute Hardware und es reicht auch vielen noch heute.


 
es reichen manchen soagr netbooks 

@topic ich nutz xp x64 weil wegen und isso. nit das ich was gegen win 7 habe aber an sich, so lange ich kein zwang hab umzusteigen werd ichs auch nit tun. Ich sags mal so wenn die spieleentw auf opengl und co setzen würden, würd ich sogar fast auf linux umsteigen...


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich hab selbst ein Nettop und bin da mit XP auch sehr zufrieden. Passt gut dazu. Um ein bisschen zu tippeln und zu surfen, reicht das allemal. Da ist XP wenigstens schlank genug dafür. Aber das Ding wird ja auch nicht wirklich zum spielen verwendet.


----------



## padme (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @padme
> Sicher, das Spiel trägt auch den Namen des Buches. Warum wohl?



na zum glück bist du kein star wars fan, sonst wären dir wohl 90% der sw spiele zu weit vom filmmaterial entfernt.

aber ich hol zu weit aus, bleib du bei civ4, und überlass die schlechten buch implementierungen lieber mir


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Oh, ich liebe Star Wars.... und die meisten Spiele sind recht gut gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich denke nicht, dass XP-user bremsen. Wer sich halbwegs aktuelle Hardware leisten kann, der kann sich wenn es nötig wird auch mal ein neueres Windows leisten.

Viel eher ne Bremse sind die etlichen Gelegenheitsspieler oder "armen" Gamer, die keine besonders gute Hardware haben, denn wenn immer noch "nur" ne 8800 GT oder AMD 3870 und ein 2GHz Dualcore im PC steckt, sind die PCs eh nicht stark genug für GANZ besondere Grafik. D.h. die Hersteller müssen so oder so auch Grafikversionen miteinbauen, die nicht unbedingt DX10/11 brauchen. 

O.k, kann sein, dass dann noch dazukommt, dass DIESE user "zu allem Übel" auch nur win XP haben. 

Wenn Vista nicht zu unrecht dermaßen in der Gamerszene gefloppt wäre (nach dem ersten SP war Vista es an sich völlig o.k, wenn man ein bisschen unnnützes Zeug selber noch abgestellt hat), dann würden die Publisher vlt. schon eher auf DX9 verzichten, dann hätten viele nämlich wenigstens vista.


ps: wieviel Mehraufwand isses denn angeblich, dass man mehrere DX-Versionen der Spiele herstellt?


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Jetzt hab ich mal eine ganz gute Frage an Two-Face.
Warum beschimpfst du uns alle immer als bekloppte Nerds und Grafikfetischisten die ja eigentlich kein Hirn haben und zu dumm sind ein Real Life zu führen oder sonst was?

In fast jedem Thema kommt so ein Spruch von dir, verständlicherweise sympathisiert keiner mit solchen Sprüchen. Ich bitte dich hiermit höflich damit aufzuhören, man könnte nämlich genausogut Leute angreifen die egal wo sie hingehen so nen Anzug tragen. Jeder hat seine Eigenarten, aber du wirst immer äußrst schnell beleidigend wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist.




So.
Also, ich bin nicht wirklich sehr der Meinung dass die XP User das Problem sind, mit Windows 7 sind nämlich schon außerordentlich viele Leute umgestiegen und haben die XP User laut Computerbase bereits überrundet. 

Das wirkliche Problem sind die Konsolen, da diese kein DX10 und 11 unterstützen. Sie bauen auf der Hardware von 2005 und älter auf, da ist das absolut kein Wunder. Dennoch ist es ja möglich dort ebenfalls Grafikbomben zu Programmieren, siehe Heavy Rain und der PCGH Bericht von den ersten Crysis 2 ingame Szenen.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Schnelllebigkeit des PC Marktes. Wenn nun neue Konsolen 2012/2013 rauskommen werden diese wahrscheinlich DX12 unterstützen, wärend der PC bald schon bei DX13 sein wird. Letztendlich werden wir PC Spieler insofern immer benachteiligt sein, solange Konsolen den Markt so bestimmen. Aber PC User sind hier nicht das Problem.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Viel eher ne Bremse sind die etlichen Gelegenheitsspieler oder "armen" Gamer, die keine besonders gute Hardware haben, denn wenn immer noch "nur" ne 8800 GT oder AMD 3870 und ein 2GHz Dualcore im PC steckt, sind die PCs eh nicht stark genug für GANZ besondere Grafik. D.h. die Hersteller müssen so oder so auch Grafikversionen miteinbauen, die nicht unbedingt DX10/11 brauchen.


Das ist ein typischen Valve-Argument, was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe. Auch wenn eine 8800GT heute noch recht gut abschneidet, kann doch keiner von einer solchen, 2,5 Jahre alten Mittelklasse Karte erwarten, dass sie auch heute noch alle Spiele mit allen Details flüssigen darstellen kann. Außerdem hat der Renderpfad keinen direkten Bezug zum Rechenaufwand. Eine 8800GT kann Crysis in DX10 sehr wohl darstellen, aber eher nicht mit vollen Details. Seit Ende 2006 bzw. Anfang 2007 gibt es DX10 kompatible Hard- und Software. Sehr viele halbwegs ernsthafte Spieler haben aktuell mindestens DX10 taugliche Hardware, weil es gar kein Drumherum gibt, wenn man sich eine Grafikkarte kauft. Allerdings bleiben viele Spieler an ihren Windows XP x86 hängen. Das sehen die Entwickler und programmieren natürlich 32Bit DX9 Spiele, weil sie dadurch auch näher an der Konsolenhardware bleiben. Wer macht aber nun den ersten Schritt auf 64Bit und DX 1X?

Es müsste mal ein Entwicklerstudio samt Publisher den Arsch in der Hose haben und den Nachfolger einer großen Spielereihe (z.B. BF3) in DX10 only bringen und gleichzeitig aber auch zeigen, was technisch möglich, also nicht wie aktuell BFBC2. Dann würden wohl mehr Spieler zum Umstieg bewegt. Andererseits könnten genauso die Spieler ihre PCs im Jahr 2010 voll DX10 kompatibel machen, sodass die Hersteller bei ihren Konsolenports für den PC auch mal mehr als etwas bessere Texturen und AA spendieren.

Edit:





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das wirkliche Problem sind die Konsolen, da diese kein DX10 und 11  unterstützen. Sie bauen auf der Hardware von 2005 und älter auf, da ist  das absolut kein Wunder. Dennoch ist es ja möglich dort ebenfalls  Grafikbomben zu Programmieren, siehe Heavy Rain und der PCGH Bericht von  den ersten Crysis 2 ingame Szenen.


Wenn man die Grafik der besten Konsolenspiele dieser Kategorie betrachtet, fallen schnell Unzulänglichkeiten wie starkes LoD, schwache Texturen, geringe Sichtweite oder geringe/ fehlende Details auf, ganz abgesehen von Auflösung und AA.


----------



## OnkelSatan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

wenn wir mal erlich sind

es geht doch noch viel schlimmer als XP!!!

1

wenn ich sehe was für "Gurken" manche Kunden bei uns in die Werkstatt anschleppen da is teilweise noch win 95/98 drauf da hast dan müh und not (solange es die HW zuläst)die zu überreden XP zu nehmen

2

was wahrscheinlich noch son Problem ist das die miesten ein Raubkopiertes XP draufhaben und da sie es kostenlos "erworben" haben keinen Sinn darin sehen sich win7 gar zu kaufen

3

ich denke auch eher das es an den Konsolen liegt (die ich nicht leiden kann^^).Solange die nich only DX10/11 sind wird sich bei den PC games auch nix ändern, da viele eh nur die 1 zu 1 Übersetzung Konsole|PC machen.

mfg OS


----------



## Reaper14 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Die Konsolen sind das Problem aber viele Hersteller entwickeln in erster Linie nur noch für Konsolen weil es dort nicht so viele Raubkopier gibt. Deshalb wird der pc in Zukunft wohl im Gamingbereich auch an Bedeutung verlieren.


----------



## padme (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Reaper14 schrieb:


> Die Konsolen sind das Problem aber viele Hersteller entwickeln in erster Linie nur noch für Konsolen weil es dort nicht so viele Raubkopier gibt. Deshalb wird der pc in Zukunft wohl im Gamingbereich auch an Bedeutung verlieren.



seht das doch nicht immer so negativ, ich mag mich erinnern, dass die playstation2 ein änliches schreckgespenst hat geistern lassen.
wenn ich sehe, wie die modernenen spiele mit werbung vollgestopft sind, dann kann das raubkopieren am pc nur ein vorgeschobener grund sein.




Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es müsste mal ein Entwicklerstudio samt Publisher den Arsch in der Hose  haben und den Nachfolger einer großen Spielereihe (z.B. BF3) in DX10  only bringen und gleichzeitig aber auch zeigen, was technisch möglich,  also nicht wie aktuell BFBC2. Dann würden wohl mehr Spieler zum Umstieg  bewegt. Andererseits könnten genauso die Spieler ihre PCs im Jahr 2010  voll DX10 kompatibel machen, sodass die Hersteller bei ihren  Konsolenports für den PC auch mal mehr als etwas bessere Texturen und AA  spendieren.



..und dann jammern alle wieder, dass das spiel nicht abwärtskompatibel ist, und alle beschweren sich trotzdem,


----------



## OnkelSatan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@padme

Wo du recht hast , haste recht

mfg OS


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal eine ganz gute Frage an Two-Face.
> Warum beschimpfst du uns alle immer als bekloppte Nerds und Grafikfetischisten die ja eigentlich kein Hirn haben und zu dumm sind ein Real Life zu führen oder sonst was?
> 
> In fast jedem Thema kommt so ein Spruch von dir, verständlicherweise sympathisiert keiner mit solchen Sprüchen. Ich bitte dich hiermit höflich damit aufzuhören, man könnte nämlich genausogut Leute angreifen die egal wo sie hingehen so nen Anzug tragen. Jeder hat seine Eigenarten, aber du wirst immer äußrst schnell beleidigend wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist.



Das soll ja jetzt wohl ein Witz sein?
Wer hat den damit angefangen? Richtig, derjenige, der behauptet hat, die XP-User seien Fortschrittsbremsen. Ich muss es mir nicht gefallen lassen, dass gegen Leute wie mich gehetzt wird - und da ich so langsam die Schnautze voll habe, von diesen Nerds, die in ihrer kleinen, elektronischen Welt festsitzen und sich über den technischen Stand der Rechner von anderen Usern mehr Sorgen machen, als über deren Geldbeutel, so ist es auch verständlich, dass ich davon mittlerweile so ziemlich angepisst bin.

Es ist ja schön und recht wenn man nachfrägt, wieso derjenige immernoch auf alte DX9-Hardware setzt aber ihm dann auch noch reindrücken zu wollen, endlich mal aufzurüsten, verleitet einen schnell zu dem Gedanken, dass der nichts besseres als seinen bescheuerten PC kennt.


----------



## bfgc (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Es sind nicht die User hier zu Lande,mit ihrer doch recht aktuellen Hardware.
Sondern es ist John Smith aus Holbrook,Arizona(irgendwo im Nirgendwo) mit seinem seinem acht Jahre alten Pentium,samt 58k Holz-Modem zum kunterbunten World-Wide-Web,der fünf Minuten braucht um Win XP zu booten.
Wenn er "geile" Grafik sehen will geht er zu seinem Kumpel George und sie werfen die Playstation an.
Heute,nach über acht Jahren soll John sich schon wieder einen neuen,teuren Computer kaufen,nur für ein neues OS,no way!
Von solchen Leuten gibt´s da drüben millionen,genauso in China,Korea usw.
Ein grossteil von Kleinst/Klein- und mittelständischen Unternehmen haben zur internen und externen Kommunikation in der Unternehmensgruppe,sowie zur Buchhaltung "aktuell" noch XP oder noch ältere oder XP-basierende OS im Einsatz und werden aus Kostengründen auch noch eine Weile dabei bleiben.
Das sind hunderte Millionen bei Microsoft gemeldete XP OS und jetzt kommt ihr paar hunderttausend Hanseln und wollt plötzlich DX11 und Win7 für alle,zum Zocken.
Auf wen wird man wohl eingehen,wenn man als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen Kosten-Nutzen-Flexibilität-Nutzergruppe hat und das doch "soooo weit verbreitet XP ja nirgends wegzudenken ist"?

Ich glaube ja,John und sein Pentium machen noch ein,zwei Jahre das Rennen.
Nach zehn Jahren kann man dann ja auch wirklich mal nen neuen Computer kaufen.
John says:"allright" 


PS:nicht alles so Bierernst nehmen auch wenn´s teils die traurige Realität ist


----------



## moe (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

schon mal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder nur geld für seinen rechenr übrig hat?

außerdem müsste ich mir mindestens n neues mb und ne neue cpu kaufen, wenn ich mit vista/7 zocken wollte, weil die einfach mehr ressourcen brauchen als xp. dann laggts ja nur noch.

außerdem läuft xp stabil und ich muss mich nicht an ein neues os gewöhnen. (-> never change a running system!)

warum also vista/7?? das erklär mir mal.


ps: es gibt schon vista only games -> halo2 z.b.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das soll ja jetzt wohl ein Witz sein?
> Wer hat den damit angefangen? Richtig, derjenige, der behauptet hat, die XP-User seien Fortschrittsbremsen. Ich muss es mir nicht gefallen lassen, dass gegen Leute wie mich gehetzt wird - und da ich so langsam die Schnautze voll habe, von diesen Nerds, die in ihrer kleinen, elektronischen Welt festsitzen und sich über den technischen Stand der Rechner von anderen Usern mehr Sorgen machen, als über deren Geldbeutel, so ist es auch verständlich, dass ich davon mittlerweile so ziemlich angepisst bin.
> 
> Es ist ja schön und recht wenn man nachfrägt, wieso derjenige immernoch auf alte DX9-Hardware setzt aber ihm dann auch noch reindrücken zu wollen, endlich mal aufzurüsten, verleitet einen schnell zu dem Gedanken, dass der nichts besseres als seinen bescheuerten PC kennt.




Naja, hier im Forum geht es aber nunmal um PCs.
Dass dich das ärgert kann ich glauben, aber wenn du dann auch beleidigend wirst machst du dich nicht besser als andere.

Persönliche Beleidigungen machen das ganze hier auch nicht besser. Außerdem hörst du dich immer an als ob du hier ALLE so betitelst, ausnahmslos.

Klar ist auch dass man es nicht verstehen kann dass du auf deiner alten Hardware sitzen bleibst, weil du dafür eben damals wirklich sehr viel Geld ausgegeben hast, und im Gegensatz dazu heute gerade zu desinteressiert an PCs bist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn alle jetzigen neuen Spiele nicht mehr mit DX9 Unterstützung kämen?


 
Frag doch mal Two Face, ob er Just Cause 2 gespielt hat? 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Klar ist auch dass man es nicht verstehen kann dass du auf deiner alten Hardware sitzen bleibst, weil du dafür eben damals wirklich sehr viel Geld ausgegeben hast, und im Gegensatz dazu heute gerade zu desinteressiert an PCs bist.


 
Das liegt halt daran, dass man sich einen 10.000€ Rechner kauft und dann meint, den so lange ausreizen zu müssen, bis nichts mehr geht, als von vorn herein klüger einzukaufen und gewissenhaft nachzurüsten. Was merklich Geld sparen würde... z.B. fürs Real Life.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich versteh nicht so recht was hier eigentlich immer wegen dem Geld gemecket wird. PC ist ein Hobby, grade für Spieler. Und mal im ernst, wenn ich 300€ im "Jahr" (was 25€ im Monat sind) für Upgrades ausgebe, ist das schon viel. Viele andere Hobbys sind deutlich teurer. Wenn man natürlich so blöde ist und immer das Teuerste kauft, selbst schuld. High End braucht man nie, eher gute Mittelklasse. 

Wenn man einmal brauchbar einkauft, hat man in der REgel 1-2 Jahre seine Ruhe. Meine 4870 1GB ist schon ca. 1 Jahr verbaut und reicht für alles, der Q6600 steckt schon seid knapp 2 Jahren (oder länger?) im Rechner, und der wird auch noch spielend 1 weiteres Jahr reichen, wenn nicht gar länger. UNd wenn man mal 2 Jahre nix kauft und gut damit gefahren ist, ist ein Upgrade meist auch nicht so teuer wenn man bedenkt das es einmalige Investitionen sind anstatt wie z.B. bei einem Verein monatlich 15-40€ abzudrücken. 

Das Argument "Geld" passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Naja, hier im Forum geht es aber nunmal um PCs.


Und das soll jetzt eine Rechtfertigung sein?



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dass dich das ärgert kann ich glauben, aber wenn du dann auch beleidigend wirst machst du dich nicht besser als andere.


Diejenigen, die XP-Nutzer als Bremsklötze bezeichnen sind doch auch beleidigend, also von daher sehe ich keinen Unterschied.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Persönliche Beleidigungen machen das ganze hier auch nicht besser. Außerdem hörst du dich immer an als ob du hier ALLE so betitelst, ausnahmslos.


Ich habe niemanden persönlich beleidigt, sondern nur etwas provokante Worte verwendet, um mal auf das digitale Leben hinzuweisen, was manche hier zu führen scheinen.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Klar ist auch dass man es nicht verstehen kann dass du auf deiner alten Hardware sitzen bleibst, weil du dafür eben damals wirklich sehr viel Geld ausgegeben hast, und im Gegensatz dazu heute gerade zu desinteressiert an PCs bist.


Das verstehst du natürlich mal wieder komplett falsch - seit wan ist man am PC nicht interessiert, nur weil man diesen nicht aufrüstet? Ist doch Blödsinn. Wenn ich wirklich "desinteressiert" an dem Thema wäre, hätte ich meine Ausbildung zum Infofuzzi ja schon längst an den Nagel gehängt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Two Face, ob er Just  Cause 2 gespielt hat?


Was interessiert mich Just Cause? 
Das einzige Spiel, welches ich wegen fehlender DX10-Software nicht spielen kann, welches mich mehr oder weniger interessiert hat, ist Halo 2, was in einer Zeit für den PC erschienen ist, wo XP-Nutzer der Löwenanteil unter den Zockern waren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt halt daran, dass man sich einen 10.000€ Rechner kauft und dann  meint, den so lange ausreizen zu müssen, bis nichts mehr geht, als von  vorn herein klüger einzukaufen und gewissenhaft nachzurüsten. Was  merklich Geld sparen würde... z.B. fürs Real Life.


Um das jetzt mal entgültig klarzustellen: 1. Habe ich nie 10.000€ dafür ausgegben, sondern er war nur ungefär so viel wert, 2. Ging ein Großteil des Geldes nicht direkt in die Leistung sondern in die Ausstattung - welche sich auch noch für meinen nächsten PC einsetzen lässt. Ich habe mir also z.T. zwei PCs gekauft.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das Argument "Geld" passt einfach nicht.


Öhm, wenn das nicht passen würde, dann hätte jetzt jeder, der weiß wie man einen PC aufrüstet, eine High-End-Grafikkarte im Rechner.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Welche Ausstattung meinst du denn? Gehäuse? Lüftersteuerung? Kaltlichtkathoden? Lüfter? NT?
Ohne dir jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber die 1000 € Laufwerke passen irgendwie nicht in deine Aussage.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein PC aus etwas mehr als nur dem Rechner selber besteht?


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ja, das meinte ich ja. Software zum Beispiel. Aber du bezeichnest andere als Nerds denen der PC sehr wichtig ist. Im gegensatz zu dir werden sie aber keine 1000 € für den ersten Blu-ray + HD DVD Brenner ausgegeben haben.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Die Dinger waren damals nunmal so teuer. Für einen guten Brenner hast du damals locker mindestens 800€ hinblättern müssen.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Es hätte ja auch die Option gegeben zu warten.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ich wollte aber gleich sofort Blu-Rays und HD-DVDs nutzen und da es meine Eltern zu dem Zeitpunkt an einem aktuellem Heimkinosystem, oder zumindest einem passenden Fernseher + Player nicht interessiert waren musste ich mir das Zeug halt selber anschaffen. Ich war halt nunmal an den neuen Standards sehr interessiert. Auf der anderen Seite wollte ich meinen PC mit dem besten ausstatten was es damals gegeben hat, ob das nun finanziell effektiv war oder nicht, ist mir auch heute noch völlig egal, ich hatte damals immernoch genug Geld übrig, mir andere Sachen zu kaufen. 
In ein paar Jahren kommt was komplett neues her, unabhängig davon, ob man dafür ein Nerd sein muss oder nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Two-Face
Wo hab ich den von High End geredet, es ging mir um gute aktuelle Hardware. Und wer monatlich ein paar Euro beiseite legt kann immer recht aktuell bleiben. Aktuell verstehe ich darunter einen brauchbaren Quad wie einen X4 620 gepaart mit 4GB, gleich ob DDR2 oder DDR3 und einer Grafikkarte der Klasse 4870/260GTX. Das reicht um alles aktuelle mit hohen Details zu spielen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Und was ist das? Richtig, High-End, wenn man das mit der in den PCs verbauten Durchschnittshardware vergleicht. Du musst einfach mal über den Tellerand gucken und begreifen, dass Leute wie in einem PC-Forum schlicht und ergreifend die Ausnahme sind.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Das ist für dich High End 

Und du musst mal begreifen das ein Spieler PC eben ein dauerhobby ist das Geld kostet. Wer das nicht hat oder akzeptiert, pech. Ich muss nicht übe den Tellerrand schauen, wenn ich das im Bekanntenkreis tue die eigenlich mit PCs eher wenig am Hut haben, wissen selbst die das Spiele am PC eine gewisse Leistung erfordern. Wer spielen will, muss investieren. Der Punkt ist, das es nicht viel sein muss. Wer es nicht tut, pech, warum denjenigen weiter unterstützen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Logisch, aber du bist eben ein PC Spieler und kaufst entsprechende Hardware.
Man muss aber eben nicht 500€ für die Graka und 300€ fürs Brett und noch mal 800 Ocken für die CPU ausgeben, nur um gut spielen zu können, es geht auch günstiger und darum gehts eben.
Man bezahlt günstig und spielt gut, dann rüstet man eben günstig nach, wenns nicht mehr so gut läuft.
Am Ende bezahlt man weniger als der, der richtig fett gekauft hat und dann damit lebt. Außerdem hat man so immer für relativ wenig Geld aktuelle Hardware drinne und muss sich keine Sorgen machen, dass mit dem nächsten Game der Rechner zusammen bricht.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das ist für dich High End
> 
> Und du musst mal begreifen das ein Spieler PC eben ein dauerhobby ist das Geld kostet. Wer das nicht hat oder akzeptiert, pech. Ich muss nicht übe den Tellerrand schauen, wenn ich das im Bekanntenkreis tue die eigenlich mit PCs eher wenig am Hut haben, wissen selbst die das Spiele am PC eine gewisse Leistung erfordern. Wer spielen will, muss investieren. Der Punkt ist, das es nicht viel sein muss. Wer es nicht tut, pech, warum denjenigen weiter unterstützen?



Das ist nicht für mich High-End, das ist nunmal High-End. Sogar mein Rechner ist High-End, weil eben die meisten Leute nur Mid-Range-Zeugs in ihren PCs haben - das ist nunmal die breite Masse, die setzen halt noch auf ihre GeForce 7900GTs, Radeon X1600er, usw. ohne es zu wissen, weil sie halt von PCs keine Ahnung haben.

Außerdem ist es totaler Schwachsinn zu behaupten, als PC-Spieler wäre man dazu verpflichtet, sich ständig neue Hardware anschaffen zu müssen.
Wer seit 3 Jahren schon keine neue Grafikkarte im PC hat und damit leben kann, dass neue Spiele eben nicht mehr so dolle laufen - na heilige Maria Mutter Gottes, wieso muss dann der zwingend nachrüsten?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wenn einem die Hardware reicht, bitte. Sagt doch keiner was. Und die Breite Masse spielt übrigens keine aktuellen Spiele sondern eher alte Kamellen, aber darum geht es hier ja überhaupt nicht. Hier geht es darum das viele Leute mit halbwegs aktueller Hardware auf XP schwören und damit den Fortschritt bremsen weil man eben auf die Leute Rücksicht nehmen muss. Das ist Stillstand. Aber irgendwie redet man bei dir so oder so gegen eine Wand. Und ehrlich gesagt, ich bin zu faul um deine Argumente stetig zu zerlegen und gegen zu argumentieren.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Es kommt doch nix anderes von dir. Ich kann jetzt auch zum 4. Mal sagen, dass XP-Nutzer überhaupt nix bremsen solange die Konsolen technisch nur auf DX9-Niveau arbeiten, drei Posts später kommst du wieder daher mit, "XP bremst den Fortschritt".


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Sicher, weil du meine Argumente einfach ignorierst und nur diesen Punkt raus pickst. Den Rest ignorierst du gekonnt, nämlich den Grund warum ich das sage.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Der Grund spielt keine Rolle, weil es keine Gründe dafür gibt. Es gibt nur einen Fakt, nämlich die Konsolen, die machen jeden Grund dafür, dass XP eine Bremse ist, irrelevant.
Und zu einem möglichen "was wäre wenn" habe ich mich ja schon geäußert.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wie gesagt, du ignorierst einfach. Es gibt Gründe, die du einfach nicht wahr haben willst oder sehen willst weil du dich als XP Nutzer angegriffen fühlst und quäckst wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Was für Gründe sind denn das? Ich quäke nirgendwo rum, sondern rege mich nur über die auf, die sich über Aufrüstverweigerer beschweren.^^


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Hättest du meine Beiträge gelesen, wüsstest du welche Arguemente. Wiederholen tu ich mich nicht noch mal.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Die einzigen Gründe woran ich mich erinnern kann, sind vorläufig nicht eintretende "Was wäre wenn"-Szenarien, die in der gegenwärtigen Situation überhaupt keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wie gesagt, ich hab da kein Interesse mehr mit dir zu Diskutieren. Da kann man auch mit einer Wand reden.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Nur weil deine Argumente ihre Wirkung verfehlt haben, redest du also mit einer Wand? Aber naja, leichter behauptet man das, anstatt es sich einzugestehen.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Die XP User sind definitiv nicht daran Schuld. Es sind die verdammten Konsolen, damit lässt sich mehr Geld verdienen, weshalb  dafür auch Programmiert wird. Und da die Konsolen nunmal nur DX9 können, wirds für den PC meist auch nur DX9. Einen DX10/11 Pfad zu integrieren kostet Zeit und Geld. Der Windows 7 + Vista anteil hat den von XP mittlerweile überrundet, und das spätestens mit Windows 7.

Und das andere Problem, die Schnelllebigkeit des PC Marktes. Wenn die Konsolen DX11 oder 12 können, kann der PC vorraussichtlich schon DX 13/14. Das wird immer so sein, solange so schnell neue DX Versionen kommen.

Das sind MEINE Argumente, die auch wirklich Argumente sind.

Two Face hat Recht.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

@Two-Face:

Ich verstehe Dein "Aufrüstproblem" nicht so ganz ! 

Gebrauchte HD4870 1GB von eBay: ca. 90 EUR (je nach Auktion)
Vista Business x64 SP3 OEM von softwarebilliger.de: 30 EUR

Und zack, bist Du mit *nur 120 EUR* Geldeinsatz DX10(.1)/DX11-fähig (DX11 zumindest softwareseitig) unterwegs !
Da muss man doch nicht zweimal überlegen...
Wie gesagt: Seit dem SP2/SP3 ist Vista nicht viel schlechter als Windows 7 !

Und die HD4870 1GB wird auch noch schneller laufen als Dein etwas in die Jahre gekommes CF-Gespann...


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Genau sowas meine ich.
Leute, die sich schon zu sehr mit dem PC beschäftigen und sich Sorgen um den PC anderer Leute machen. Wer sagt dass ich ein Aufrüstproblem habe, nur weil ich nicht aufrüsten will? Bei sowas bekomme ich jedes mal einen Kotzanfall, is echt jämmerlich sowas - geht mal öfters an die frische Luft.
Dann mir auch noch Sachen erzählen, über die ich selber wahrscheinlich eh' mindestens genauso gut bescheid weiß. Was wenn ich so ein Geld lieber für wichtigere Dinge ausgebe? Was ist, wenn ich das Geld sparen will, um mir später mal was wichtiges zu kaufen (Auto, etc.)?

Nochmal: Nur weil man in einem PC-Forum angemeldet und Zocker ist, ist man nicht dazu verpflichtet aufzurüsten, nur weil ein paar Freaks sich das einbilden. Wer das doch meint, der sollte nochmal über die frische Luft nachdenken.


----------



## OnkelSatan (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Seid lieb zu einander , nicht hauen

die Bremse sind die Konsolen (wie ich hier schon gepostet habe)

TowFace wird auch irgendwann aufrüsten, spätestens dann wenn er ein Spiel hat was kein DX9 mehr unterstützt ,wann das is ist ja ihm überlassen

Jeder hat halt so seine Meinung dazu ob es dem einen nu past oder nicht

auserdem ist hier eine Frage gestellt worden

"XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?"

und nicht die Aussage

"XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler"

mfg OS


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die XP-Nutzer als Bremsklötze bezeichnen sind doch auch beleidigend, also von daher sehe ich keinen Unterschied.


Das ist eine Vermutung, die auch versucht wurde schlüssig zu erklären. Konsolen- und XP-Nutzer sind an dem angesprochenen Dilemma "schuld", so der Konsens.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden persönlich beleidigt, sondern nur etwas provokante Worte verwendet, um mal auf das digitale Leben hinzuweisen, was manche hier zu führen scheinen.


So eine Aussage von jemandem, der überdurchnittliche 4000 Posts hat, ist...interessant.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> So eine Aussage von jemandem, der überdurchnittliche 4000 Posts hat, ist...interessant.



Das ist ein schlechtes Argument, es gibt User, die haben über 20.000 Posts aber trotzdem Frau und Kind.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist ein schlechtes Argument, es gibt User, die haben über 20.000 Posts aber trotzdem Frau und Kind.


Bei Sims 1 oder 2?


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Darüber hab' ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt gar nicht nachgedacht, aber kannst ja mal fragen.


----------



## padme (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

lalelu..nur der man im mond schaut zu...

ich denke wichtig ist, dass man spätestens nach dem 3ten post einsieht,
 it is a  never-ending crusade to convince his opposite..


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Konsolen- *und* XP-Nutzer sind an dem angesprochenen Dilemma "schuld", so der Konsens.



Genau, dass nehme ich als TE auch als Konsens wahr.
Habe auch bewusst das "?" in das Thema gesetzt.

Auch habe ich ganz bewusst mal Two-Face auf seinen Rechner angesprochen, da er so unlogisch konfiguriert ist:

Top:
- Quad-Core Xtreme
- 4x 2GB RAM

Flop:
- Zwei total veraltete Karten im CF-Gespann, die auch ordentlich Strom fressen
- Windows XP (ggfs. sogar 32-bit ? Dadurch wären die 8GB sinnlos. XP x64 ist ein Windows Server 2003 mit XP-Oberfläche. Auch nicht so der Burner zum Zocken).

Two-Face, sehe es doch einfach mal als "Beratung" an (auch wenn Du die nicht hören willst)!

Oder willst Du kein neues OS, weil "M$" ja sooooo böse ist ?

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Du für die 120 EUR nichts bekommst.
Deine Grafikleistung wird deutlich höher ausfallen und der Stromverbrauch wird sinken.

Wie gesagt, Du musst ja nicht aufrüsten. Keiner zwingt Dich dazu. Aber für den Fortschritt scheinst Du auch nicht gerade zu sein...

Und ich bin ganz sicher kein Nerd, nur weil ich ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release schon Windows 7 habe !
XP im Business-Umfeld ist absolut ok, aber nicht bei Zockern...


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Genau, dass nehme ich als TE auch als Konsens wahr.
> Habe auch bewusst das "?" in das Thema gesetzt.
> 
> Auch habe ich ganz bewusst mal Two-Face auf seinen Rechner angesprochen, da er so unlogisch konfiguriert ist:
> ...


Und wieder redest du vorschnell ohne groß Ahnung von meinem PC oder meiner PC-Politik zu haben. Hältst du mich etwa tatsächlich für so dumm, mir 8GB in den Rechner zu bauen, ohne sie mangels 64bit nutzen zu können? Oder ist dir mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass es damals nix besseres gab als mein CF-Gespann und dieser Prozessor? Warum sollte sich XP Prof. x64 nicht zum Zocken eignen? In bestimmten Spielen kann ich somit 64bit-Unterstützung nutzen. Der enzige Haken ist, dass bestimmte alte Spiele nicht damit laufen wollen, dieses Problem hat aber auch jedes andere 64bit-Betriebssystem, weswegen ich ja wegen der Kompatiblität noch XP Home als zweites OS installiert habe. Darüberhinaus ist es mir vollkommen egal, ob ich ein aktuelles Spiel nur auf "mittel" oder "niedrig" spielen kann - normalerweise ist das sowieso die Ausnahme, denn solange AA/AF deaktiviert sind und die Auflösung nicht ganz so hoch ist, kann ich noch die meisten Spiele in Max oder nur mit leicht reduzierten Details (übrigens auch _Crysis_) halbwegs flüssig spielen. Ich bin auch nicht so der fps-Junkie, daher kann ich damit gut leben.
Und gerade dein vermeintlichens "beraten" ist ja der Punkt, ich lasse mich als jemand, der sich schon seit über 5 Jahren mit dem Thema beschäftigt und sogar mittlerweile beruflich darin tätig ist, von niemand beraten. Also erzähl mir nichts von irgendwelchen aktuellen Grafikkarten, ich weiß selber ziemlich gut, für welchen Preis ich die herbekomme.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wie Du meinst...ich klinke mich hier aus.
Deine "Einkaufspolitik" von "damals" wurde ja schon vorher besprochen ("immer das Teuerste und ab")...
Wäre XP x64 wirklich so gut, würdest Du kein XP Home auf einer anderen Partition haben müssen...

PS.: PC-Zocker seit 1990 und IT-Systemkaufmann


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Öhm, wieso habe ich wohl XP Home auf einer zweiten Partition? Richtig, damit ich auch alte (und damit meine ich wirklich alte) Spiele spielen kann - das wird sich bei Windows 8 nicht ändern, ich werde XP immer als zweites OS auf meinem Rechner haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Sinnvoll ist das schon finde ich - aber was wenn es irgendwann keine Treiber mehr für dein System gibt? Nutzt du dann einen Zweitrechner?

Übrigens können Vista und 7 auch DX9, weshalb die Spieleentwickler selbst wenn es jetzt gar keine XP User mehr gäbe dieses Einsetzen würden.

Wer XP Usern die Schuld gibt sollte einfach mal sein Hirn einschalten, nachdenken und erkennen dass dies nicht richtig sein kann.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist das schon finde ich - aber was wenn es irgendwann keine Treiber mehr für dein System gibt? Nutzt du dann einen Zweitrechner?



Darüber habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht - ich muss erst noch sehen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Dafür würde dann aber ein kleiner Atom Rechner mit Pico PSU und ION reichen. Ein großer PC wäre mir allerdings zu ... blöd.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Um Gottes Willen Nö, ich will die Spiel schon vernünftig spielen können.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Kannst ja ne HD 5670 reinhauen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Nö, ich hätte ja schon zwei X1950 XTX.
Außerdem habe ich den Verdacht, dass besonders alte Spiele mit Unified Shadern nicht so recht klarkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist das schon finde ich - aber was wenn es irgendwann keine Treiber mehr für dein System gibt? Nutzt du dann einen Zweitrechner?


 
Sicher, es gibt ja genug Leute, die noch einen Pentium 2/3 stehen haben, damit sie Windows 98 noch nutzen können.
Bei XP wirds ähnlich sein.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Übrigens können Vista und 7 auch DX9, weshalb die Spieleentwickler selbst wenn es jetzt gar keine XP User mehr gäbe dieses Einsetzen würden.


 
Merkt man auch ständig, wenn das Game erst mal die DX Routine aktuallisieren muss. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wer XP Usern die Schuld gibt sollte einfach mal sein Hirn einschalten, nachdenken und erkennen dass dies nicht richtig sein kann.


 
Es liegt einfach an den Konsolen, die sind DX9, daran orientieren sich die Entwickler. Es gibt eine Reihe von Entwicklern, denen reicht DX9 auch um das darstellen zu können, was sie darstellen wollen.
Schau mal Assassins Creed an oder Modern Warfare 2. Das sind reine DX9 Games, ebenso wie NfS Shift.
Die Entwicklen hätten die Möglichkeit gehabt, DX10/11 zu implementieren, aber sie haben gesagt, dass ihnen DX9 reicht.
Was hat das mit XP zu tun?
Genau, nichts.

Der Großteil der Gamer ist inzwischen auf Sieben (Vista) umgestiegen (ein User in Bayern wehrt sch verzweifelt ), das wissen auch die Spieleentwickler, aber trotzdem werden die PC Gamer ignoriert, weil die Konsoleros die Zielgruppe sind, und die haben eben nur DX9.


----------



## bfgc (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wie schon mal erwähnt,es sind nicht die User hier zu Lande die die wesentliche Technikbremse darstellen.
Bei Rechergen im OCZ-Forum bin ich auf folgendes gestossen:



> ASUS M2N-X motherboard
> AMI 0906 3/20/2008
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
> 3013.8 MHZ
> ...


 
Zu finden hier,man beachte "water cooled"

Jetzt mal im Ernst,hier im Forum fragen alles zwei Wochen Leute ob eine 8600 GT als Physix-Beschleuniger reicht oder ob sie nicht besser eine 9000er nehmen sollten.
Dort wird so eine Karte stocked mit einer Wasserkühlung bestückt.   
Das ist halt weltweit gesehen noch "gute" Hardware,wenn man sich z.B. bei Steam die Hardware-Statistik anschaut,da sieht´s selbst europaweit kaum "fortschrittlicher" aus,auch was die OS betrifft.

Seihen es jetzt die Anschaffungskosten für neue Hardware oder die generelle Einstellung zum zweckmäßigem Technikstand vom eigenen PC.
Die vergleichsweise wenigen User die das alles nicht scheuen,ich nenn sie mal PC-"Hardcore-Zocker",die DX11 bzw. angemessenen Fortschritt in der Spieleenwicklung fordern,sind halt kein Maßstab der einen Ausschlag für Entwickler gibt.
Dieser Umstand wird sich auch in den kommenden Jahren nur langsam wandeln.


----------



## amdintel (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

es gibt leider derzeit keine DX 10/11   games was mir in irgend einer weise zusagt ,
auf  meinen Neuen PC spiele ich älterer sachen  die Neuen gefallen einfach nicht 
u.a SH 3 4 gingt noch 5 soll was ich so gelesen habe der letzte müll sein,
es ist recht schade das was Games an geht sich da nicht ht viel tut,
das war früher irgendwie mal besser


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Ansichtssache. Ich habe schon zwei gute DX11-Titel gespielt.

Dirt 2 (DX11-Wasser-, Fahnen- und Kieseffekte) und Metro 2033 (erweiterte Tiefenunschärfe). Sieht einfach gut aus und macht spielerisch Spass !


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

DX11 & DX10 ist schon was tolles. Man kann den Unterschied zu DX9 sehr gut erkennen....

Meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl die Konsolen als auch WinXP dran schuld. 

Ich will euch mal auf was hinweisen:

Crysis 2 wird parallel für Konsolen entwickelt. Was sagt uns das? Anscheinend sind die Absatzzahlen von Crysis 1 nicht so der Hit gewesen. Daher hat Crytek kapiert, das man das Geld nur auf Konsolen verdienen kann. Dort hat jeder das gleiche System. Wieso behaupten denn bitte jetzt schon einige Quellen Crysis II werde der "Halo-Killer"?

Auch liegen mir noch die Worte eines Gabe Newell in den Ohren.

Zitat: Er hält die Playstation 3 (Valve-Spiele auf dieser Konsole vorhanden, PS3-Portierungen stammen von Electronic Arts, und nicht von Valve. Valve entwickelt nur für PC und Xbox 360) für ein totales Desaster. Sony wirft er vor, die Interessen der Computerspieler und Entwickler völlig aus den Augen verloren zu haben. Er empfiehlt das Einstampfen und völliges Neudesign der Konsole

Die Xbox 360 ist Newells Meinung nach Zeitverschwendung und Microsoft solle sich mehr auf Windows Vista konzentrieren. Sie hätten das Ziel, eine bessere Computerplattform für die Kunden zu erstellen, aus den Augen verloren. Diese Meinung vertritt er als ehemaliger Windows-Entwickler

Letztendlich kommen diese Spiel doch für Konsolen raus. High-End-PC´s sind ja ne tolle Sache. Ich persönlich bin ja auch ein High-End-Freund, aber dennoch scheinen die Entwickler zu kapieren das das Geld auf den Konsolen verdient wird. Da stand gestern erst was über Epic-Games auf PCGHW die genau das verkündet haben.

Mein Fazit: Solange es High-End-Versionen von Spielen extra für PC gibt, hab ich meinen Frieden. Bekomm ich aber so einen Konsolen-Aufguss vorgesetzt, bei dem eindeutig mehr gegangen wären, dann muss ich mir das schon zweimal überlegen ob ich es spiele. Egal ob ich Fan der Spielereihe bin oder nicht....


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wenn ihr jetzt immer noch der Meinung seid dass XP dran Schuld ist seit ihr blind, Sorry ...
Damit hat das nichts mehr zu tun, Win 7 verbreitet sich sehr gut. Win Vista nutzten auch schon einige. Man kann Win XP Usern schlicht und einfach nicht einmal einen kleinen Teil der Schuld zuschieben.

Ach ja, Painkiller.

Warum sollte Crytek Crysis nur für den PC entwickeln, wenn sich mit PC UND Konsole noch viel mehr Geld verdienen lässt? Darum geht es nämlich letztendlich. Die wollen GELD verdienen, nicht uns einen gefallen tun. 
Das sollten einige hier vielleicht mal verstehen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt immer noch der Meinung seid dass XP dran Schuld ist seit ihr blind, Sorry ...
> Damit hat das nichts mehr zu tun, Win 7 verbreitet sich sehr gut. Win Vista nutzten auch schon einige. Man kann Win XP Usern schlicht und einfach nicht einmal einen kleinen Teil der Schuld zuschieben.


 
Ich hab nicht gesagt das WinXP alleine dran schuld ist. Es trägt aber gewiss dazu bei... Siehe Blur...

Windows XP erreicht auch trotz des allgemeinen Verkaufsstopps im Dezember 2008 einen Marktanteil von 66 % und ist damit auch weiter verbreitet als Windows Vista, das 20 % erreicht (Stand: August 2009).Ursprünglich wollte Microsoft die Auslieferung im Januar 2008 stoppen, da aber der Nachfolger Microsoft Windows Vista zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen an preisgünstige PCs stellte, verlängerte der Konzern die Auslieferung bis zum 30. Juni 2008. Für Subnotebooks wird Windows XP sogar bis 2010 ausgeliefert, um dieses Marktsegment nicht kampflos an Konkurrenten abzutreten. Der Vollsupport wurde am 14. April 2009 eingestellt. Die Bereitstellung von Sicherheitspatches endet im April 2014.

Microsoft erreichte mit Windows 7 bis zum offiziellen Verkaufsstart einen Marktanteil von zirka 1,8 Prozent, zwei Wochen später hatte Windows 7 einen Anteil von 5 %. Drei Monate nach der Veröffentlichung liegt die Verbreitung von Windows 7 in Deutschland bei mehr als 20 Prozent, international bei 10 %.
Im ersten Verkaufsquartal konnte Microsoft über 60 Millionen Lizenzen von Windows 7 absetzen, das damit das bislang am schnellsten verkaufte Betriebssystem ist und so den Unternehmensgewinn im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 60 Prozent gesteigert hat.  Bis Anfang März 2010 wurden über 90 Millionen Lizenzen verkauft.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Windows Vista hatte ja auch einen extrem schlechten Ruf, was maßgeblich an der schlechten Verbreitung beteiligt war. Sowohl Otto-Normal-Verbraucher als auch Spieler sahen keinen Grund darauf umzusteigen - wieso, wenn ich jahrelang mit XP zufrieden war und mich dran gewöhnt habe jetzt auf ein schlechteres Betriebssystem umsteigen? Ähnlich ist das auch heute noch, weniger technikbegeisterte Menschen, für die ein PC einfach nur funktionieren muss ohne wissen zu wollen, wie er funktioniert - und solche Menschen sind schließlich die Regel - haben kein Interesse an Windows 7. Warum auch, XP funktioniert, ist für meine Ansprüche absolut ausreichend, wieso dann Geld für eine schönere Benutzeroberfläche ausgeben? Man kann und darf von diesen Leuten nicht erwarten, dass sie sich jetzt plötzlich von dem Betriebssystem trennen, an welches sie sich Jahre gewöhnt haben. 

Ein weiterer, wenn auch eher unbedeutender Faktor, ist die noch erstaunlich hohe Verbreitung von DX9-Hardware (siehe Steam) und die, welche damit noch spielen, für die würde sich ein OS-Upgrade nur in Verbindung mit einem Hardware-Upgrade lohnen - bekannterweise ist XP in vielen Fällen immernoch schneller als jedes andere Betriebssystem, auch wenn vielleicht in dem einen oder anderem Programm/Spiel 7 die Oberhand hat.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Laut PCGH hat 7 aber überall außer beim Starten die Oberhand.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> bekannterweise ist XP in vielen Fällen immernoch schneller als jedes andere Betriebssystem


Schon hier offenbart sich Halbwissen, das bedenkenlos in die Welt geschrien wird. Nennt  irgendetwas, das Windows XP kann, und es wird mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Betriebssystem geben, dass es schneller kann. (Ja, die meisten Menschen kennen nur Windows 4 bis 6, aber es gibt noch weit mehr da draußen…)


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Laut PCGH hat 7 aber überall außer beim Starten die Oberhand.



Laut PCGH, dann vergleiche das mal mit GameStar oder Chip, da sieht's wieder anders aus. Nicht einmal in mehr oder weniger Quad-Core-lastigen Spielen ist XP wirklich langsamer. 

@Bauer87: Und? Wer benutzt schon heute noch 98 oder ME hauptsächlich zum Spielen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Also an sich kann ich Tow Face schon verstehen. Aber muss ihn auch widersprechen. 

Windows XP ist nun wirklich nichtmehr das Gelbe vom Ei. Zu anfällig, zu instabil (Vista und 7 sind weitaus stabiler und sicherer) und zu unsicher. Auch ist es kaum was für aktuelle Rechner (32Bit, schlechte Multicore Unterstützung, kein DX10/11, kein Trim usw). 

ABER, dennoch hat TwoFace recht. XP ist kein schlechtes OS, und frisst kaum Resourcen. Auf Office-PC`s immer noch sehr beliebt, da auch alte Programme laufen (16Bit) und solche Späße. Aber auf AKTUELLEN Gamingrechnern definitiv fehl am Platz. 

Twoface hat aber keinen aktuellen (ich staune das er solange mit den X1950ern auskommt, hat schon ne Veteran-Medaillie verdient ) Rechner. 

Er könnte zwar Ruckzuck ihn mit ner neuen Graka wieder aktuell machen (seine CPU ist ja immernoch ziemlich zügig) jedoch wartet er halt noch, kann ich verstehen. Das XP ausbremst glaube ich eher weniger. Windows 7 ist nun wirklich schon sehr weit verbreitet, und auf Gamingrechnern fast überall zu finden. ALso daran liegts nicht (zumal Twoface mit Windows 7 keinen Spielerischen Vorteil durch seine angestaubten Grakas hätte). Sondern es sind eher die Konsolen. Die Entwickler sind ja nicht doof, sie wissen ganz genau das bei Konsolenspielen viel mehr Geld zu holen ist, und der Aufwand der Programmierung ist auch nicht so groß (da die Hardware fest definiert ist). Und das ist auch die Zukunft. Schließlich wollen sie auch nur Geld verdienen. 

Also vllt könntet ihr mal aufhören euch gegenseitig zu bekriegen, lasst doch jeden das OS benutzen was er will. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen, das man auch Linux die Schuld gibt, schließlich läuft da ja auch kaum ein Spiel, oder MAC OSX =P 

Und ich denke Twoface wird auch umsteigen wenn er merkt das es Zeit dafür wird. Vllt wartet er einfach bis ServicePacks verfügbar sind? Oder eine eine Aktuelle Grafikkarte günstiger bekommt? Denn aktuell sind die Grafikkartenpreise wirklich ziemlich hoch.


----------



## padme (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

..bei all der diskussion hier, finde ich, wird viel zu wenig auf den aspekt der werbung, in modernen pc-spielen geschaut...

konsole hin oder her, es wird auch im pc bereich geld mit spielen umgesetzt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Aber bei weitem nicht so viel wie mit Konsolen Spielen (und das wissen die Entwickler). Schau dir doch mal die Entwicklung an, immer mehr Titel werden Konsole-Only oder eingefleischte PC-Version kommen Plötzlich auch für Konsolen. Das wird in Zukunft so weitergehen.


----------



## padme (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

..das stimmt natürlich, will ich auch gar nicht bezweifeln, ich wollts auch hier nur mal angesprochen haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Natürlich wird der PC als Spieleplattform nicht aussterben (allein wegen WOW schon nicht ), aber dennoch werden wir bald eh nur noch schlechte Portierungen bekommen. Es gibt nichtmehr viel Entwickler die es sich leisten können, nur für den PC zu programmieren.


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



padme schrieb:


> ..bei all der diskussion hier, finde ich, wird viel zu wenig auf den aspekt der werbung, in modernen pc-spielen geschaut...
> 
> konsole hin oder her, es wird auch im pc bereich geld mit spielen umgesetzt.




aber lange nicht so viel geld wie mit den konsolen das ist ja das problem!

da könnte die regierung ja mal anstatt das sie den banken und griechenland das geld in den a**** schiebt lieber mal jedem zocker einen gamer-pc schenken des wär doch mal was!


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Cryengine 3 großen Anklang bei Entwicklern findet (und die UE3 endlich mal abgelöst wird). Dann sind die Verzögerungen der PC-Version eines Spiel hoffentlich Vergangenheit.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: XP-User = Technikbremse für Spieleentwickler ?*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Cryengine 3 großen Anklang bei Entwicklern findet (und die UE3 endlich mal abgelöst wird). Dann sind die Verzögerungen der PC-Version eines Spiel hoffentlich Vergangenheit.


 

Das stimmt allerding...


@ padme

Werbung im Spiel find ich auch doof... Es sei den sie wird realistisch in die Games integriert. Wäre schon lustig wenn GTA Autolizenzen oder die orginalen Amerikanischen Getränke hätte....


----------

